# Bad NJ rideshare law preparing to go national



## MondayMan (Apr 27, 2019)

Those of us who drive in New Jersey are not happy about this law and don't see it as an effective way to protect the sorts of passengers who are prone to ignore safety precautions. Our governor signed it this week, and it looks like it may be going nation-wide as federal legislation soon. Feel free to contact your senators and members of congress and let them know how you feel about this as a driver.

---









Samantha Josephson 

New Jersey's governor on Thursday signed a law to improve rideshare safety in honor of Robbinsville, New Jersey, native Samantha "Sami" Josephson, a college student who was kidnapped and killed after she got into a car she mistakenly thought was an Uber.

Josephson, a 21-year-old senior at the University of South Carolina, was alone when she requested an Uber ride early on March 29, Columbia police said. After she got into a stranger's car - mistaking it for her Uber - the child safely locks were activated, preventing her from escaping, police said.

She died from multiple sharp force injuries, officials said, and her body was recovered in a wooded area. A suspect was arrested.

New Jersey Gov. Phil Murphy signed the law in Josephson's hometown. It will be known as "Sami's Law."

The legislation requires more identification on rideshare cars, including two identifying markers on the front windshield and back window.

Rideshare companies also must give its drivers two barcodes "or other machine-readable code that passengers can scan to confirm the identity," according to the governor's statement.

Murphy said, "I am proud to stand beside the Josephson family and legislative sponsors to enhance protections for New Jersey's rideshare passengers, and ensure that Samantha Josephson's tragic death is not in vain."

Similar federal-level legislation also called "Sami's Law" has been introduced by New Jersey's senators Robert Menendez and Cory Booker and New Jersey Rep. Chris Smith, according to Murphy's statement.

Days after Josephson's slaying, South Carolina legislators introduced the "Samantha L. Josephson Ridesharing Safety Act" to require ride-sharing vehicles to have an illuminated, company-provided sign with the company's trademark or logo that can be seen in the dark. The bill was later signed by the South Carolina governor.
https://abcnews.go.com/US/jersey-governor-signs-samis-law-rideshare-safety-honor/story?id=63859131


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

You feel that protecting people from Gypsy Uber cars is bad? Well, I strongly disagree.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

There's a personal responsibility issue here. I don't think the precautions they are legislating solve the problem. Sober passengers know our name, vehicle and plate number. If Uber and Lyft actually took the time to train them for 30 seconds, passengers would know how to verify they are taking the correct vehicle. This could be accomplished without any legislation if the companies actually were willing to deal with an issue that reflects poorly on them. If the passenger is stoned out of their mind, none of this helps them.


----------



## RodB (Jun 17, 2019)

That is a true tragedy and not the only one that has happened. I am all for making ride-sharing safer.

That being said, there are already many safety precautions in place for the pax. They have our vehicle type, picture, license # etc.


I have had a couple pax actually check my plates and then apologize for it. I tell them to never apologize for putting safety first.

My big question is where is the safety for the drivers? We don't have a pic of the pax. The pax is often male when the name is female or female when the name is male.. bf/gf ordering ride..

We are picking up drunk pax, often multiple pax at one time. We have to pay attention to the road while they are sitting behind us.

We often pick up 2 or 3 guys downtown and have to drive them to rural areas. 

Anyone could get on someone else's phone in a bar or whatever and order a ride.

If we get attacked and then call the police and say 2 guys I picked up attacked me, they say do you have a name we have to say yes, the name Uber gave us is Beth...


----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

This happened in my state. We are already being badgered to plaster our license plate number on or windshield. Just make everyone in the state have a license plate of the front as well as the back. This is nothing but idiotic politicians pandering and does not even begin to address the real problem.


----------



## MondayMan (Apr 27, 2019)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> You feel that protecting people from Gypsy Uber cars is bad? Well, I strongly disagree.


I'm completely in favor of protecting people from fake Ubers, but this law will do nothing of the sort. Giving passengers a longer safety checklist will not help the passengers who skip the checklist. An effective law would have to require more of passengers, not require more of drivers. For example, they could be required to check off a few boxes in the app to confirm that they had looked carefully at the make/model/color of car, license plate number, and driver picture. As long as everything is optional for pax, they will still be in danger and we'll be forced to have a bunch of extra junk on our cars.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

ya, 'cause it's wayyyyy too hard to just look at the license plate to simply be sure you got the right car and look at the picture of the driver to be sure it's the correct driver that they gotta have you scan a fricken bar code on the windshield lol

no way in hell most states require this nonsense


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

There's no way the federal government is going to get involved in Uber related legislation.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

And this is supposed to stop a drunk pax from getting on a random car how?

This is Uber and Lyft pushing legislation so people stop poaching their riders, jokes on them because the people who take those rides outside the app are willingly doing so, maybe because you are trying to rip them off or because they got tired of being canceled for an hour due to short trip.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

I like the barcode scan. It could be an easy insert into the app. BUT ONLY if the driver side also gets a confirming notice that their PAX has verified via scan. This will help cut down on people ordering rides for others and folks hijacking rides (or just getting in wrong vehicle). U/L won't like that. But for driver safety I like it.

Having our name and photo plastered on the windshield hurts driver safety. Don't like that at all.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

MondayMan said:


> Those of us who drive in New Jersey are not happy about this law and don't see it as an effective way to protect the sorts of passengers who are prone to ignore safety precautions. Our governor signed it this week, and it looks like it may be going nation-wide as federal legislation soon. Feel free to contact your senators and members of congress and let them know how you feel about this as a driver.
> 
> https://abcnews.go.com/US/jersey-governor-signs-samis-law-rideshare-safety-honor/story?id=63859131


The law can be outsmarted by crooks or criminals getting the uber signs themselves.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Very easy to solve this

Touch ID when you press arrive ... finger prints .. have clean hands ?


----------



## MondayMan (Apr 27, 2019)

Illini said:


> There's no way the federal government is going to get involved in Uber related legislation.


It's already in the works in the house and senate, so there's a way.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> ya, 'cause it's wayyyyy too hard to just look at the license plate to simply be sure you got the right car and look at the picture of the driver to be sure it's the correct driver that they gotta have you scan a fricken bar code on the windshield lol
> 
> no way in hell most states require this nonsense


 you're right the barcode thing is stupid it's creating a problem so that way you could create a solution , look at the damn license plate it's been on the damn app for years !!!!!!!!!


----------



## getme2srq (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

People are too lazy to protect themselves. They can't check a simple license plate against what's in there app? There is no excuse for these laws if people would check the license plates.

People rely on government rules and regulations to protect themselves. They don't do it themselves and when they do make the mistake they see everybody they can get their hands on to cover up the fact that they're freaking idiots!

I'm sorry if this lady had died. here again if she just checked the license plate 
this would not be an issue. 

My condolences to the family and all involved, but it's it's a needless death to say the least..


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> ya, 'cause it's wayyyyy too hard to just look at the license plate to simply be sure you got the right car and look at the picture of the driver to be sure it's the correct driver that they gotta have you scan a fricken bar code on the windshield lol
> 
> no way in hell most states require this nonsense


elaborating further, all uber and lyft have to do is offer an in-app "pro-tip" as soon as the pax makes a request that tells them to be sure to verify the license plate number and photo of the driver and highlight the number clearly in the app, making the number huge

clearly wayyyyy too hard for them to do though


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

Meanwhile...

https://www.northjersey.com/story/n...s-hard-believe-phil-murphy-nj-gov/2206827002/
Left, Right, Center, Iso

This is how they roll...

Same story
Same tactics
Same strategy
Same 12 inch ***** for us

Dead white girls make the world go round....


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

RodB said:


> That is a true tragedy and not the only one that has happened. I am all for making ride-sharing safer.
> 
> That being said, there are already many safety precautions in place for the pax. They have our vehicle type, picture, license # etc.
> 
> ...


Dashcam! Dashcam! INTERIOR DASHCAM FOR THE LOVE OF ALL THAT IS HOLY! Only way you'll get justice is by having a camera facing the paxholes. Uber and lyft will never help you, they don't give a shit if you get killed. Only time I hear a rideshare driver getting justice is if a camera was rolling and caught the incident


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

The law says the companies must issue "two credential placards" with the driver's name, photo and license plate number to go on the driver and passenger side back windows.

This has been an Arizona law for decades on all Taxi, Livery and Limos. Either facing the backseat on the headrest of the front seat or the passenger side visor (must be constantly down) a description w/photo of the driver and all pertinent information about that driver. AZ Dept of Transportation inspects and renews every for hire driver every year. 

It was Uber/Lyft with their bribes to politicians that had this policy forfeited. Along with yearly mandatory drug testing, yearly mandatory maintenance records and background checks performed by a license bonded company. Now in AZ if you have a pulse you can be a rideshare driver. You can still have an out of state registered vehicle and drivers license driving rideshare in AZ. I've seen plates from CA, CO, TN, UT, GA and even FL picking up pax in AZ.


----------



## NotanEmployee (Apr 20, 2019)

All if that same info is in the app. The pax just dont look in it. Taxis dont have an app to tell us who our driver is so i see the need for those placards. Adding a ton of the same info that is now ignored will not make any difference. Pax need to take responsibility for their own safety. Look both ways before crossing the street and check the license plate of their uber along with driver pic and name. Its not too hard, ive been doing it from day 1.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Fozzie said:


> View attachment 330389


My grandmother had a 1948 Studebaker. She was usually a Buick lady, but, for some reason, she bought that Studebaker.

It was the car that you could not tell if it were coming or going.


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

Its a good move, as it provides mutual assurances.

Pax approaches, scans a barcode, they get a match, your app verifys, now you can unlock your doors. I like it.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

MondayMan said:


> Those of us who drive in New Jersey are not happy about this law and don't see it as an effective way to protect the sorts of passengers who are prone to ignore safety precautions. Our governor signed it this week, and it looks like it may be going nation-wide as federal legislation soon. Feel free to contact your senators and members of congress and let them know how you feel about this as a driver.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


 barcodes how stupid , Creating a solution for a problem that does not exist. check the damn license plate it's been a policy for years but yes I understand that's too hard for some people


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Declineathon said:


> Its a good move, as it provides mutual assurances.
> 
> Pax approaches, scans a barcode, they get a match, your app verifys, now you can unlock your doors. I like it.


You had the right idea. But I made a few changes to your statement.

_Its a stupid move,

Pax approaches, looks at license plate, they get a match, your app verifys car model and driver picture, now you can unlock your doors. I like it._

Let's be very clear about something.
It's a terrible thing what happened to that girl.
But she did a very stupid thing.
She got into the car of a guy that thought he was picking up a hooker.

Like this girl


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

The better solution would have been a scan verification of our license plates. 

We arrive, passenger gets auto notification that we have arrived, they walk up behind our car and use the Uber/Lyft app to scan verify our license plate. When the scan is complete, we get verification that the passenger has scanned our license plate, passenger knows we're the right driver, and Uber/Lyft have confirmation that the correct vehicle is doing the run.


----------



## zeroperminute (Jun 19, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> The better solution would have been a scan verification of our license plates.
> 
> We arrive, passenger gets auto notification that we have arrived, they walk up behind our car and use the Uber/Lyft app to scan verify our license plate. When the scan is complete, we get verification that the passenger has scanned our license plate, passenger knows we're the right driver, and Uber/Lyft have confirmation that the correct vehicle is doing the run.


sure than when i drop pax off i get to take a picture of their home & also of their face to screenshot & "share" however i feel in perpituity for 2 friggen tacos

the woman didn't even get into an uber she was so drunk or busy to bother looking at her phone or risked a cash ride & the worst possibly outcome occured

any murderer, rapist, robber,felon, minor with zero screening can use a fake name & lure a driver to them half of all accounts have to be fake anonymous accounts by now...

cabs have partitions for a reason & its not to protect the friggen rider geez is this real life?

they have a face picture they can easily use for whatever forever

they have make model license plate of a registered vehicle on file & captured by big brother hundreds of times per day

they have not only the drivers cell phone, but their own on top of uber lyfts servers tracking every minute & foot if the trip, spread over possibly 3 companies

they can record video audio without driver knowing, have a convo real or fake with someone the entire trip

the driver actually passes a basic background check, some dont fake their inspection & insurance forms, has self preservation 1st on the mind because eyes are on the road driving

while these anonymous who knows wtfs are behind you able to pay attention & assault you at anytime

& they need a bar code? never worked junkie crowd but that should be a ball at club close

if rates werent so low & surges such a rip off it wouldn't be 20 people waving a $10-20+ bill at the uber lyft trying to bypass the app which pays the driver more & costs the rider less duh

1st thing i do 1 week after every registration is report my plate lost & get another one in 4 years my plates never matched the app 4000 trips 2 people said something i said its the right plate for the correct registration & both said ef it & on the way to the airport we went

i get lots of single women early in the morning and never had bad vibes long dark 40 minute rides, if you scared try an xl, select or black or maybe dont get drunk in public & rely in the kindness of strangers like you learned in kiddiegarden

i do it in case the many haters have whateve earge to snitch at airport if they report my new plate its not in uber lyfts system ; )

uber on


----------



## MondayMan (Apr 27, 2019)

Declineathon said:


> Its a good move, as it provides mutual assurances.
> 
> Pax approaches, scans a barcode, they get a match, your app verifys, now you can unlock your doors. I like it.


It could be a good move if it were not optional for the passenger. As the law is written, it's just one more thing that we have to do and they can ignore. Also, we'll probably have multiple barcodes for multiple companies, which means pax will scan the wrong barcode and freak out that we're a predator trying to kidnap them.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

NotanEmployee said:


> All if that same info is in the app. The pax just dont look in it. Taxis dont have an app to tell us who our driver is so i see the need for those placards. Adding a ton of the same info that is now ignored will not make any difference. Pax need to take responsibility for their own safety. Look both ways before crossing the street and check the license plate of their uber along with driver pic and name. Its not too hard, ive been doing it from day 1.


Taxis have apps now, Grandpa!


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

I take back my endorsement. Its probably a bad thing for us. I can imagine drunks swarming my car to barcode a moving vehicle, unsafe.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Taxis have apps now, Grandpa!


Who knew? Haha!


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

FFS. All because a drunk college kid stupidly jumped into the first car she saw, without paying attention to ANY of the information provided by the app.

Some hammered idiot is going to scan a barcode? ?

This is a tragic story but it has NOTHING to do with RS. He wasn't a legitimate driver. Overkill regulations and making every driver seem like a threat until proven otherwise *will not fix stupidity! *


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

It is difficult to read a license plate if you’re drunk. Let’s simplify the process.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Oh, on Thursday I had a guy run up to another car and try to get in. I was in my black Civic, the other car was a silver Prius. He could have easily gotten his ass shot. Admitted that he didn't even look at the information in the app. 

Yesterday, a woman leaned into the car and asked what my name was - happens daily. I told her and said to always match the tags, vehicle description, and the driver's photo. She replied with an entitled attitude "yeah, well another driver said to ask for your name, soo.." 

I have lost track of all the times the wrong pax have jumped into my car or someone else's. And the vehicle description given to them has NEVER been similar.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> It is difficult to read a license plate if you're drunk. Let's simplify the process.


In the old days people just drove themselves home.
Less women ended up in wrong cars and the truth is the great majority made it home safely.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> In the old days people just drove themselves home.
> Less women ended up in wrong cars and the truth is the great majority made it home safely.


Still how things work in the area I moved from. I tried to get RS started there but they're straight up too stupid to use the apps. How they manage to use Facebook so that they can share MAGA memes is beyond me. "Call an Uber" - gave up trying to explain that it's not the same as a taxi.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

So... let me get this straight. 
First, I will admit that I'm a little more jaded than most my age, and most females in general. However...

Why the HELL should this be made more work than it is, just because some girl failed basic preservation instincts and climbed into a stranger's car because her friends were less her friends than she thought and left her alone to find her way home?
'I' didn't tell this silly young woman with no common OR street sense to get obliterated to the point where she couldn't read a licence plate number on first her phone, then on a car, and climb into a gypsy car to get herself killed.

Was it a tragedy? Of course. No parent should have to bury their kid. And no one should have to die so young.
Could it have been prevented? Yes. By the rider. By not getting that irresponsibly drunk and verifying her car in the proper manner.

Is this law the answer? Probably not. Because stupid can't be shielded against or fixed, and regardless of whether this law sticks and spreads, it will probably still fail to protect the drunk/high/stupid. 

True reality and the reality that most people, including politicians, live in are two completely different planes of reality entirely it seems.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> In the old days people just drove themselves home.
> Less women ended up in wrong cars and the truth is the great majority made it home safely.


Yeah $15k+ for a DUI slowed that process down.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

lowcountry dan said:


> This happened in my state. We are already being badgered to plaster our license plate number on or windshield. Just make everyone in the state have a license plate of the front as well as the back. This is nothing but idiotic politicians pandering and does not even begin to address the real problem.


Absolutely. Front and rear license plates are all that's needed.

Overly drunken pax will not confirm identity no matter what is done.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

MondayMan said:


> Those of us who drive in New Jersey are not happy about this law and don't see it as an effective way to protect the sorts of passengers who are prone to ignore safety precautions. Our governor signed it this week, and it looks like it may be going nation-wide as federal legislation soon. Feel free to contact your senators and members of congress and let them know how you feel about this as a driver.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


Next they'll be requiring rideshare drivers to paint their cars yellow.

/s


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> You feel that protecting people from Gypsy Uber cars is bad? Well, I strongly disagree.


Enough of our time gets wasted as it is.
Nobody wants to see someone get killed
making us do extra work because someone
happened on a predator list awful
That wasnt a ********* is was a murderer.
If she would have walked in front of a bus they wouldnt be retraining bus drivers on they're own time nationwide...


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

observer said:


> Next they'll be requiring rideshare drivers to paint their cars yellow.
> 
> /s


but i want mine green or purple.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

But drivers already have a series of characters that pax can scan - with their own eyes - to confirm the rideshare vehicle: the car's licence plate. No special barcodes required. This is not inventing the wheel; it's replacing the wheel with a more complicated wheel.

I would think that those most at risk are the lone drunk females late at night. And, as we here well know, drunks and smartphones don't mix. Having drunks activate a scan function in the app and then scan a sticker on the car or a driver ID will be too much to ask from those who are extremely drunk. This added layer of complexity adds nothing over and above simply reminding pax to check the driver's licence plate against their app.

Whatever politico(s) who put this forward may have had good intentions, but it's a classic example of a rushed, badly thought through knee-jerk reaction to a serious problem that deserves a better solution.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> But drivers already have a series of characters that pax can scan - with their own eyes - to confirm the rideshare vehicle: the car's licence plate. No special barcodes required. This is not inventing the wheel; it's replacing the wheel with a more complicated wheel.
> 
> I would think that those most at risk are the lone drunk females late at night. And, as we here well know, drunks and smartphones don't mix. Having drunks activate a scan function in the app and then scan a sticker on the car or a driver ID will be too much to ask from those who are extremely drunk. This added layer of complexity adds nothing over and above simply reminding pax to check the driver's licence plate against their app.
> 
> Whatever politico(s) who put this forward may have had good intentions, but it's a classic example of a rushed, badly thought through knee-jerk reaction to a serious problem that deserves a better solution.


A knee jerk reaction That will get the political points


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

kevin92009 said:


> but i want mine green or purple.


My cabs were purple, when I had my own company.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Has anyone suggested laws against falsely presenting yourself as someone else, kidnapping, or killing?

Oh, wait, we have those laws.

Has any suggested holding the authorities to account for their failure to prosecute the killer for a previous kidnapping and robbery?

Instead the "swamp" acts as though this was somehow the fault of the completely innocent driver.

And yet there are still fools who look to government to improve the lot of the simple driver.

Yeah, sure.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

MondayMan said:


> Those of us who drive in New Jersey are not happy about this law and don't see it as an effective way to protect the sorts of passengers who are prone to ignore safety precautions. Our governor signed it this week, and it looks like it may be going nation-wide as federal legislation soon. Feel free to contact your senators and members of congress and let them know how you feel about this as a driver.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


New Jersey politicians trying to solve a problem that already has a solution. They should just stick to corruption. They're slightly better at that?.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

If only they could find some kind of tax to help the problem


----------



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

So now drunk pax will have to try to get by ur car and scan a code while your trying to pick them up quick bc ur in the road on a busy street ugh
Also what happens if someone orders a ride for someone else, which happens so many times, they wont have the code to scan?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

kevin92009 said:


> A knee jerk reaction That will get the political points


Of course - it's important to be seen to be taking action on issues rather than demonstrating that the action is the right one.


----------



## Ishurue (Oct 20, 2018)

lady who hopped in was just a ditzy biotch , shows you plate, pic of driver, type of car & color .

How can you fruck that up ? 

new flash raise your kids to not be a bunch of damn morons .


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Ishurue said:


> lady who hopped in was just a ditzy biotch , shows you plate, pic of driver, type of car & color .
> 
> How can you fruck that up ?
> 
> new flash raise your kids to not be a bunch of damn morons .


Obviously excessive alcohol consumption is a factor in a lot of these cases. Some youngsters just drink and drink and drink until they are unconscious or to a state in which they are totally unable to fend for themselves in public.

My son was one of those who would not know when to stop and got himself into quite a lot of trouble while out drinking to excess. It got to the point where I had to give him an ultimatum to either stop drinking entirely or I would eject him from the house and cut him off financially.

Anyway, yes - parents should do what they can to set expectations.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> The better solution would have been a scan verification of our license plates.
> 
> We arrive, passenger gets auto notification that we have arrived, they walk up behind our car and use the Uber/Lyft app to scan verify our license plate. When the scan is complete, we get verification that the passenger has scanned our license plate, passenger knows we're the right driver, and Uber/Lyft have confirmation that the correct vehicle is doing the run.


I don't drive passengers, but if I did this is what I would want. The passenger snaps a photo of your license plate in the app and the app verifies that the plate number is correct. Simple and easy. And the app should be coded so that the driver cannot start the ride until the passenger has done this. That way the passenger can't come back later and say that the driver never picked them up and they must have picked up somebody else. No. You scanned the driver's license plate with your phone. That was you. It wasn't somebody else........unless that somebody else had your phone.......in which case that's still on you.

Of course, none of this protects a passenger that is so drunk that they get into some predator's car without checking anything.......and no amount of regulation that you put in place is ever going to protect that person because the predator isn't following the regulations. But from a driver standpoint, I would welcome something that verifies that the passenger that I am picking up is who I am supposed to be picking up.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Had a woman this evening, pulled up to her residential house. Leans in, "who are you here for?"

"Did you confirm the vehicle description and tags?"

Dazed look, possibly about to shut my door and walk away. "Kimberly. But you should be checking the tags, photo, and the vehicle description.

"Oh, thanks for the tip!" ?‍♂

Neither she nor her friends seemed to know that our tags and vehicle description appear.

Bar code? ?

And she was sober! Probably read about that Uber driver who killed that college kid. Oh but wait, he wasn't a driver.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Had a woman this evening, pulled up to her residential house. Leans in, "who are you here for?"


I couple months ago, I had a woman try to get into my car and I don't even drive passengers. I was doing a GrubHub delivery. "Oh, I thought you were my Uber."


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> I couple months ago, I had a woman try to get into my car and I don't even drive passengers. I was doing a GrubHub delivery. "Oh, I thought you were my Uber."


Happens to me CONSTANTLY here, especially if there's an event. They're completely oblivious, just see the logo and jump in.

Or they assume that you are an axe murderer and couldn't possibly know what their name is, especially not at their own house! Then ignore the information already provided by the app.

Aye.


----------



## MondayMan (Apr 27, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Happens to me CONSTANTLY here, especially if there's an event. They're completely oblivious, just see the logo and jump in.
> 
> Or they assume that you are an axe murderer and couldn't possibly know what their name is, especially not at their own house! Then ignore the information already provided by the app.
> 
> Aye.


When I'm in a place where lots of pax are around (or where there's some reason I might have to cancel the ride) I keep the doors locked and roll down the window to confirm everything. I've had suburban moms scream some nasty stuff at me because I wouldn't let them in my car. Kind of the opposite of what this law assumes drivers do.


----------



## TDR (Oct 15, 2017)

MondayMan said:


> Those of us who drive in New Jersey are not happy about this law and don't see it as an effective way to protect the sorts of passengers who are prone to ignore safety precautions. Our governor signed it this week, and it looks like it may be going nation-wide as federal legislation soon. Feel free to contact your senators and members of congress and let them know how you feel about this as a driver.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


Sad, one person tragically die for invention by rideshare that will prevent riders adjustments or wrong rider picked. Rip Samantha, assholes will have less ability for fraud. Samantha death is going to be remember by drivers.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

MondayMan said:


> I keep the doors locked and roll down the window to confirm everything. I've had suburban moms scream some nasty stuff at me because I wouldn't let them in my car. Kind of the opposite of what this law assumes drivers do.


I've always kept my doors locked and pax window slightly rolled down as well to confirm I have the correct pax. I've also had some people say rude things because my doors were locked.

As for this barcodes, if it comes nationwide I'm done with R/S. I don't have the trade dress on my car, and I don't want barcodes on the front and back of my car.

What happened to Samantha is tragic. But the parents would be better advocating for riders to look at the license plate and driver photo.


----------



## treesweets dancer (May 4, 2019)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> You feel that protecting people from Gypsy Uber cars is bad? Well, I strongly disagree.


No, he specifically said, in the very first sentence:



MondayMan said:


> don't see it as an effective way to protect the sorts of passengers who are prone to ignore safety precautions.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

This is an awesome safety feature that protects the rider & the driver.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Demon said:


> This is an awesome safety feature that protects the rider & the driver.


Lolno. This won't protect a soul. It'll just add more issues, slow down the process, and make the driver the bad guy when someone else gets absolutely drunk out of their minds, climbs into the closest thing with four wheels and a motor, and allows their own stupidity to wind them up dead like our little Sami.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> You feel that protecting people from Gypsy Uber cars is bad? Well, I strongly disagree.


But this doesn't protect anyone from anything. It adds another step to the steps already being ignored by the riders. That's all.

Drunk and dumb is still going to be drunk and dumb.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

its called uber beacon no need for these laws


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Fozzie said:


> The better solution would have been a scan verification of our license plates.
> 
> We arrive, passenger gets auto notification that we have arrived, they walk up behind our car and use the Uber/Lyft app to scan verify our license plate. When the scan is complete, we get verification that the passenger has scanned our license plate, passenger knows we're the right driver, and Uber/Lyft have confirmation that the correct vehicle is doing the run.


Yeah, we get to sit there for ages while the drunk tries to figure out how to scan...

If they scan at 4:55 minutes and then decide to take another 5 to get in the car do we still get to cancel and get paid or will we be told they weren't a no show?

How about the safety issue of drunks wandering into the street to scan every passing car? They do that enough WITHOUT a reason.

The notification lags...so not useful.

I can think of a bunch more reasons that wouldn't work.



observer said:


> Next they'll be requiring rideshare drivers to paint their cars yellow.
> 
> /s


My car IS yellow. But I've still had pax try to get in it who were waiting for a blue , black, white etc, car. Also had many who had to be told that I was NOT the black male pictured in the app (I'm a pale white, blonde female.)


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

merryon2nd said:


> Lolno. This won't protect a soul. It'll just add more issues, slow down the process, and make the driver the bad guy when someone else gets absolutely drunk out of their minds, climbs into the closest thing with four wheels and a motor, and allows their own stupidity to wind them up dead like our little Sami.


It will protect drivers & passengers. Passengers will know they have the correct car because they can scan. The driver won't be the bad guy when the app tells them it's the wrong car.


----------



## IMMA DRIVER (Jul 6, 2017)

Let's look at the North Central and Northeast parts of the country.
Cold arse winters, wintery snow, rain and ice mixture. Can't wait to see the backlash from passenger's who are standing outside in the cold and rain for 10 seconds trying to scan their $1000 Iphone X. That should go over realllllll well.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> ya, 'cause it's wayyyyy too hard to just look at the license plate to simply be sure you got the right car and look at the picture of the driver to be sure it's the correct driver that they gotta have you scan a fricken bar code on the windshield lol
> 
> no way in hell most states require this nonsense


And, literally, anyone could get a couple Uber decals to place in the window.

Front, and rear, license plate nails the problem.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

MiamiKid said:


> And, literally, anyone could get a couple Uber decals to place in the window.
> 
> Front, and rear, license plate nails the problem.


Which wouldn't match to the code on the pax's phone.


----------



## zeroperminute (Jun 19, 2019)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> I don't drive passengers, but if I did this is what I would want. The passenger snaps a photo of your license plate in the app and the app verifies that the plate number is correct. Simple and easy. And the app should be coded so that the driver cannot start the ride until the passenger has done this. That way the passenger can't come back later and say that the driver never picked them up and they must have picked up somebody else. No. You scanned the driver's license plate with your phone. That was you. It wasn't somebody else........unless that somebody else had your phone.......in which case that's still on you.
> 
> Of course, none of this protects a passenger that is so drunk that they get into some predator's car without checking anything.......and no amount of regulation that you put in place is ever going to protect that person because the predator isn't following the regulations. But from a driver standpoint, I would welcome something that verifies that the passenger that I am picking up is who I am supposed to be picking up.


anyone who takes a picture of my license plate upon drop off i will immediately get out take pics of their home & cars plates if any along with them personally, 1 star them expect a 1 star back & go about my day. periodt

i also dont drive with a front plate because the state im in has given less than 100 tickets for it in the last 5 years & my 4th amendment right supercedes government state sponsored extortion & stalking with various public cameras i pay for & should have same access to...

aint it nice you can look up things like tickets issued no tolls no red light cameras...




Demon said:


> Which wouldn't match to the code on the pax's phone.


cool my fake bar code i put there purposefully doesn't match neither does my plate, my doors are all locked so ill enjoy my legit cancel fee and they can cancel & wait 5-10+ minutes for a barcode that wont match, ill make all my money on cancel fees instead of driving & if pax try to report me uber lyft doesn't have my new plate on file

win for me loss for uber & pax sounds cool to me, go ahead make me do more work for less money because stupid drunk people do stupid drunk things

bring it on



dnlbaboof said:


> its called uber beacon no need for these laws


illegal in most states unless you're a cab & youre not youre an independent contractor for a technology company

beacons just means you offer street hails or have a low iq


----------



## donurs (May 31, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> FFS. All because a drunk college kid stupidly jumped into the first car she saw, without paying attention to ANY of the information provided by the app.
> 
> Some hammered idiot is going to scan a barcode? ?
> 
> This is a tragic story but it has NOTHING to do with RS. He wasn't a legitimate driver. Overkill regulations and making every driver seem like a threat until proven otherwise *will not fix stupidity! *


Couldn't be described any more simply and clearly!


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

zeroperminute said:


> anyone who takes a picture of my license plate upon drop off i will immediately get out take pics of their home & cars plates if any along with them personally, 1 star them expect a 1 star back & go about my day. periodt
> 
> i also dont drive with a front plate because the state im in has given less than 100 tickets for it in the last 5 years & my 4th amendment right supercedes government state sponsored extortion & stalking with various public cameras i pay for & should have same access to...
> 
> ...


See you're in Chicago. Am there, frequently, as a rider only. Will make sure I snap a pic of every drivers plate, when taking Uber.

Have, already, written up and one ☆'d driver's w/o front plate. Also, turned into police.

Fourth Amendment does not apply here. Period.


----------



## zeroperminute (Jun 19, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> See you're in Chicago. Am there, frequently, as a rider only. Will make sure I snap a pic of every drivers plate, when taking Uber.
> 
> Have, already, written up and one ☆'d driver's w/o front plate. Also, turned into police.
> 
> Fourth Amendment does not apply here. Period.


believe everything you read online just like you believe uber lyfts organized crimes lies huh lmao

newsflash
4th amendment applies everywhere in the united states to EVERY citizen and superceded all apps terms of service lmao

so does the 13th amendment geenius

im quaking in my boots
you know its like 100$ tickets id say 20+ years more than worth it to excercise my human & constitutional rights

police lmao im sure theyll get right on it in Chicago im sure the 20 people who got shot last night will not be given priority over a snitches report of no front plate LMAO

you are working or using an organized crime app that gets most of its cash flow from human trafficking better learn how to earn from it or just be a willing mope makes me none

back up drivers accounts are almost as easy as fake rider accounts to set up because its organized crime lol

oh nose a 1 star you do realize 1 stars means nothing to drivers with thousands of rides right? i actually go out my way & earned all 5 of mine in the last 500 trips, even predicted each one

the apps a game not a job its to be played per your independent contractor constitutional & human rights

cant agree to work for free & every contract that doesn't cover costs is in breach any 3rd grade math or history student can confirm


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

zeroperminute said:


> believe everything you read online just like you believe uber lyfts organized crimes lies huh lmao
> 
> newsflash
> 4th amendment applies everywhere in the united states to EVERY citizen and superceded all apps terms of service lmao
> ...


Law enforcement supersedes Fourth Amendment. These laws CAN be enforced, and will.

Your license plate is already being photographed consistently. I will snap pics when I want.

Solution, for problems, with these laws: Stop driving!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Just another group of politicians who feel the need to "do something" without looking to see the real cause of the problem.

Sure, lets outlaw guns. That'll stop criminals from getting them illegally. Suuuure.


----------



## zeroperminute (Jun 19, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Law enforcement supersedes Fourth Amendment. These laws CAN be enforced, and will.
> 
> Your license plate is already being photographed consistently. I will snap pics when I want.
> 
> Solution, for problems, with these laws: Stop driving!


no it doesn't law enforcement job is to uphold the Constitution geenius thats why you have that right to remain silent lol

back plate has smart tint so good luck with that

i dont allow my government to illegally stalk me per my 4th amendment rights periodt

no

im a sovereign human being granted basic human rights that are recognized internationally one of them is not to be coerced or forced into providing free labor










take all the pics you want just know if you do im also doing the same of your house, all the cars in your driveway, you...& im keeping them forever & uploading to deepfake sites & sending deliviries to your house lol

why do you ASSume i have problems? i just excercise my rights & dont bind myself to illegal blank contracts that try to steal from me or get me to provide free labor, sorry i can figure out 4-4 is 0 & 8-4 is 4 & those are numbers children in the 80s are impresses with not adults performing work


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

IMMA DRIVER said:


> Let's look at the North Central and Northeast parts of the country.
> Cold arse winters, wintery snow, rain and ice mixture. Can't wait to see the backlash from passenger's who are standing outside in the cold and rain for 10 seconds trying to scan their $1000 Iphone X. That should go over realllllll well.


Don't forget the midwest for snow, ice and sleet, too. Those barcodes will get covered by snow and ice.



MiamiKid said:


> Will make sure I snap a pic of every drivers plate, when taking Uber.
> 
> Have, already, written up and one ☆'d driver's w/o front plate. Also, turned into police.


There is no need for you to take pic of license plate since it's in your app. If I'd see someone like you do that, I'd cancel. That shows the type of person who'd be getting in my car is someone who'd be the type to just complain the whole ride or find any reason to rate down a driver.

I'm sure those cops did nothing about those drivers without front license plates you turned in. You sound like a miserable person who probably calls the cops on his neighbors for having a party.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Yeah, we get to sit there for ages while the drunk tries to figure out how to scan...
> 
> If they scan at 4:55 minutes and then decide to take another 5 to get in the car do we still get to cancel and get paid or will we be told they weren't a no show?
> 
> ...


Drop the pickup window from 5 minutes to 1 minute + 1 minute if the license plate is scanned. Forces toes on the curb, and if some dumbass is too drunk to scan/take a pic of the plate, I probably don't want them in my car anyway. This would also help prevent passengers from ordering rides for other people. (If they require real passenger account pictures, it may even be halfway useful for us to identify or passengers too)


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

zeroperminute said:


> no it doesn't law enforcement job is to uphold the Constitution geenius thats why you have that right to remain silent lol
> 
> back plate has smart tint so good luck with that
> 
> ...


One hundred percent, of Uber drivers I talk to, in Chicago, support front and rear plates. That's right, every single one of them.

It is very suspicious why a driver would be opposed to front license plates. If I run across this, while in Chicago, will turn over to police, for surveillance.


----------



## zeroperminute (Jun 19, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> One hundred percent, of Uber drivers I talk to, in Chicago, support front and rear plates. That's right, every single one of them.
> 
> It is very suspicious why a driver would be opposed to front license plates. If I run across this, while in Chicago, will turn over to police, for surveillance.


 anecdotal is anecdotal geenius

no need to be suspicious IM NOT A SLAVE AND I EXCERCISE MY HUMAN AND CONSTITUTIONAL RIGHTS to not be stalked, tracked, extorted by my government or private "companies" I didnt voluntarily enter into agreements with or are in breach of contract for the ones I do.

where i go when i go there how long i stay is nobodies ****ing business but mine unleas of course they want to pay me for that info in which i will negotiate offers lol

you want to be a sheep ***** slave snitch scab who doesn't stand up for themselves knock yourself out makes me zero tis your choice,"free" country & all tis amerikkka, me personally have never discussed my license plates in person with another human outside the dmv & this payola forum just not conversation i engage in lmao but apparently it comes up multiple times in your dealing amongst other humans on your travels

4th
The right of the people to be secure in their persons, houses, papers, and effects, against unreasonable searches and seizures, shall not be violated, and no warrants shall issue, but upon probable cause,

13th
Neither slavery nor involuntary servitude, except as a punishment for crime whereof the party shall have been duly convicted, shall exist within the United States, or any place subject to their jurisdiction.

can't agree to work for free & stalking my travels is unreasonable search without pc

im free to move about my country without government interference

newsflash its why you can actually get on a plane without i.d. of course if you try that route youre going to get a finger up the butt & put on a list but u have that right

anyhoo do you man this entertainment to me i know ive been working for a ponzi scam & human trafficking app for 4+ years & definitely know how to play the organized crime game so every contract i complete is beneficial to me, i dont care about the other mopes just like uber lyft & their own government doesn't care about them by letting an app pay them verifiable 1970s cab rates in 2019 AND make them fix their own "cabs" shits pure comedy actually tragedy but above my pay grade like riders I just figure its in the app store & police not doing anything so must be legal so imma ride the ponzi till it fails or buyout for pennies in the dollar for being to big to fail or some other tax payer bailout


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

zeroperminute said:


> anecdotal is anecdotal geenius
> 
> no need to be suspicious IM NOT A SLAVE AND I EXCERCISE MY HUMAN AND CONSTITUTIONAL RIGHTS to not be stalked, tracked, extorted by my government or private "companies" I didnt voluntarily enter into agreements with or are in breach of contract for the ones I do.
> 
> ...


Wow! All this because of support for front license plates! That makes you a slave???

Solution: Drivers are free to quit driving Uber immediately. This is America. A free country!


----------



## zeroperminute (Jun 19, 2019)

nope working for free or being coerced into providing free labor makes you a slave

blank contracts are coersion, threatening accounts over cancels is duress, this is basic legal knowledge

you can't threaten to fire people for refusing to provide free labor & you can't by law agree to work for free

4-4=0 thats free always will be. I can verify my costs along with any 3rd grader and my vehicle is fully depreciated over 10 years old lmao 8-4=4 for 20 minutes of my time & costs is something from the 1970s that doesn't interest me either, might interest a 10 year old boy in the 80s but not me its illegal & predatory

no legit business can compete with charging 1990s cab rates that pay drivers 1970s cab rates

not rolling around letting governments & "companies" stalk you & violate your constitutional rights makes you an informed stand up citizen excersizing your rights

drivers do have the "choice" to quit but as public "companies" uber Lyft dont have the choice to violate the law & 15+ million trips per day out of 20 million trips literally being human trafficking is not going to end well lol, some of us screenshot everything and document everything uber Lyft cant touch some of us LMAO we have too much evidence

i can proove my claims in an actual court most drivers done by 100 rides, i have 30,000+ screenshots of nothing but human trafficking attempts time stamped verifiable & a dozen or so actual instances ive literally been human trafficked by uber lyft as i can verify the time & trip did not cover my costs & some i even paid money to complete

when im bored i even accept some of the human trafficking rides on purpose to add to the collection


sorry i would never willing or knowingly work for free so the app coerced & ticked me & now thats 90% of the app if you dont screen

& NEWSFLASH the police dont care about you lmao they let an app human teaffic citizens in their jurissictions thousands of times per day & do NOTHING about it lmao

they LAUGH at you when you call or come with with a complaint about a car with no front license plate lmao theyll prob send a tranni prostitute to your house late at night they think youre such of a joke but way to go deputy


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Of course - it's important to be seen to be taking action on issues rather than demonstrating that the action is the right one.


exactly.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

zeroperminute said:


> anyone who takes a picture of my license plate upon drop off i will immediately get out take pics of their home & cars plates if any along with them personally, 1 star them expect a 1 star back & go about my day. periodt
> 
> i also dont drive with a front plate because the state im in has given less than 100 tickets for it in the last 5 years & my 4th amendment right supercedes government state sponsored extortion & stalking with various public cameras i pay for & should have same access to...
> 
> ...


You don't seem to understand how this works.


----------



## DelaJoe (Aug 11, 2015)

There is nothing to argue here...making the process safer is a good thing. It will also help prevent the wrong drunk people getting into my car by mistake.

However, if my intentions are bad, no law is going to stop what happened to that innocent child. Remember this guy was out looking for a young lonely intoxicated girl to prey on. Anyone can drive up with legit Uber stickers and roll down the window and say I am your Uber ... get in.

Same with cash deals...there are no precautions when a deal happens with cash money. I roll down my window and say...do you need a ride cheap? A drunk girl coming out of a bar is likely to say yes.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Invisible said:


> Don't forget the midwest for snow, ice and sleet, too. Those barcodes will get covered by snow and ice.
> 
> 
> There is no need for you to take pic of license plate since it's in your app. If I'd see someone like you do that, I'd cancel. That shows the type of person who'd be getting in my car is someone who'd be the type to just complain the whole ride or find any reason to rate down a driver.
> ...


It's in the pax's app, so it would make sense to take a pic and send it to a friend so someone else could have it too.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

zeroperminute said:


> nope working for free or being coerced into providing free labor makes you a slave
> 
> blank contracts are coersion, threatening accounts over cancels is duress, this is basic legal knowledge
> 
> ...


Credibility issue here.


----------



## zeroperminute (Jun 19, 2019)

Demon said:


> You don't seem to understand how this works.


i understand 4-4=0



MiamiKid said:


> Credibility issue here.


i believe 4-4=0 is a credible equation



MiamiKid said:


> Credibility issue here.


i believe 4-4=0 is a credible equation

i even figured out zero = free all on my own with my big boy brain & my kiddiegarden teacher gave me a gold star for spelling "free" right on a test right before nap time

who would of thunk 40 years later theyd give "adults" gold stars for delivering hundreds of pounds 3-10 miles & there would be other "adults" justifying it even believing its legal because people click o.k.


----------



## Nobo (Oct 22, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> You feel that protecting people from Gypsy Uber cars is bad? Well, I strongly disagree.


I think the chick who died is at fault not rideshare companies there are soooo many ways to cross check your ride and she did NONE of them she obviously didn't give a shit should could have checked the make and model the license plate the drivers picture asked the driver for HER name asked the driver HIS name I mean don't just jump in a car because it pulls up to you ..



itendstonight said:


> Dashcam! Dashcam! INTERIOR DASHCAM FOR THE LOVE OF ALL THAT IS HOLY! Only way you'll get justice is by having a camera facing the paxholes. Uber and lyft will never help you, they don't give a shit if you get killed. Only time I hear a rideshare driver getting justice is if a camera was rolling and caught the incident


I purchased one 3 weeks ago and it already paid for itself 1 week later a bus scraped the side of my car


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

zeroperminute said:


> i understand 4-4=0
> 
> 
> i believe 4-4=0 is a credible equation
> ...


But you still don't understand how this and many laws work.



Nobo said:


> I think the chick who died is at fault not rideshare companies there are soooo many ways to cross check your ride and she did NONE of them she obviously didn't give a shit should could have checked the make and model the license plate the drivers picture asked the driver for HER name asked the driver HIS name I mean don't just jump in a car because it pulls up to you ..
> 
> 
> I purchased one 3 weeks ago and it already paid for itself 1 week later a bus scraped the side of my car


But with the scanning the ride wouldn't start that isn't true for the other features.


----------



## zeroperminute (Jun 19, 2019)

Demon said:


> But you still don't understand how this and many laws work.


i understand just fine but keep telling me i dont im sure youll change my mind and it even make your panties tingle like stars & badges

im good you can ignore me just entertainment to me its probably not legal to converse with you anyway if youre accepting children's allowances in 1980 as wages you may be underage in real life

i wont see you anymore you support human trafficking


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Fact: Drunk people DO NOT have the brain capacity to scan a bloody bar code.
Fact: Most NOT drunk people DO NOT CARE to have the brain capacity to scan a bloody bar code and will start a fight over the need to do so.

Fiction: This law will make it easier on drivers and riders.

Fact: This will add to the problem if only due to the lack of mental comprehension of how life actually works and their inability to understand self-accountability.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

zeroperminute said:


> i understand just fine but keep telling me i dont im sure youll change my mind and it even make your panties tingle like stars & badges
> 
> im good you can ignore me just entertainment to me its probably not legal to converse with you anyway if youre accepting children's allowances in 1980 as wages you may be underage in real life
> 
> i wont see you anymore you support human trafficking


Based on what you're writing you don't.



merryon2nd said:


> Fact: Drunk people DO NOT have the brain capacity to scan a bloody bar code.
> Fact: Most NOT drunk people DO NOT CARE to have the brain capacity to scan a bloody bar code and will start a fight over the need to do so.
> 
> Fiction: This law will make it easier on drivers and riders.
> ...


If they can't scan a barcode how could they be expected to verify a license plate?


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Demon said:


> If they can't scan a barcode how could they be expected to verify a license plate?


Now, TRY to connect the dots behind what you just typed. That's EXACTLY why this horrid charade of a bill WILL NOT alleviate any problems. For ANYONE. But will ADD to the issues between RS driver and passenger.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

zeroperminute said:


> i understand 4-4=0
> 
> 
> i believe 4-4=0 is a credible equation
> ...


Solution: Quit driving Uber and work somewhere else.

Problem solved.


----------



## zeroperminute (Jun 19, 2019)

gamified labor

uber lyft is a slot machine or scratch off ticket

10% chance its $10+
10% chance its $4-10
80% chance you crap out & whammy $2-4

but if you didn't lose $ least you made enough to buy another scratch off & try again

just don't get in an accident or die trying to win the game even as its designed by evil programmers & psychologists to target those cocaine pleasure centers in your brain, it knows when to give you a ping that makes your dick hard or your ***** wet, after that itll let that dopamine die down till you start to feel down & boom good feeling ping it even took you close to home so you could call it a day making you forget last night when you just wanted to go home it sent ya an hour away....

so 90% human trafficking far as Im concerned definitely doesn't resemel any legal labor ive had the privilege of partaking in times past

but hey you got a shot, i hear 4% figure it out ; )



MiamiKid said:


> Solution: Quit driving Uber and work somewhere else.
> 
> Problem solved.


i have no problems do you understand the words that are coming out off my kiloboard?

i avoid 90% of the human trafficking attempts & suceedd quite well in something 96% fail, doesn't mean ill keep quiet for the ones who dont have a voice & think everyone envolved belongs in prison next to murderers & rapists prison not 37 million dollar condo prison

this elderly (23+%) & immigrants (40+%)exploitation at this point
dat aint cool gotta have a code dont know the % of dumb/desperate but I dont know any "adults" & haven't for 40+ years that would deliver a stranger or a taco 3-10 miles for 4 bux gross either, also cant comprehend someone who would get in grandpa Simpson or apus 5-15 year old hoopty & risk their life to save $5+ but then again as an "adult" ive always owned a car & can figure out how to get rides from humans without an app(cash yo)

oh well enjoy your 2 tacos for the ride somebody's got to do it


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

zeroperminute said:


> gamified labor
> 
> uber lyft is a slot machine or scratch off ticket
> 
> ...












If you want to be a sovereign superhero, that's fine. Just curious, though...

To remain a rideshare driver, do you register your vehicle with the state? Are you properly insured? How does that work is you're sovereign, or do you just sell yourself out for a few bucks?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

merryon2nd said:


> Now, TRY to connect the dots behind what you just typed. That's EXACTLY why this horrid charade of a bill WILL NOT alleviate any problems. For ANYONE. But will ADD to the issues between RS driver and passenger.


What dots? You presented a failed premise.



Fozzie said:


> View attachment 330726
> 
> 
> If you want to be a sovereign superhero, that's fine. Just curious, though...
> ...


I'm curious how he doesn't want his movement tracked but that'show U/L work.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

zeroperminute said:


> gamified labor
> 
> uber lyft is a slot machine or scratch off ticket
> 
> ...


Sounds like you're having some issues. ??


----------



## IMMA DRIVER (Jul 6, 2017)

And let's not forget.....you better be fluent enough in at least 5 other languages to say "Can I see your bar code?" for those that don't speak English. Here's a few for you all to practice. Be sure the dialect is grammatically and spoken correctly. You don't want to offend anyone.

*Spanish:* 
puedo ver tu código de barras

*French:* 
puis-je voir votre code à barres

*Portugese:*
posso ver seu código de barras

*Chinese:*
我能看到你的条形码吗？
Wǒ néng kàn dào nǐ de tiáoxíngmǎ ma?

*Indian: (Hindi)*
क्या मैं आपका बार कोड देख सकता हूँ
kya main aapaka baar kod dekh sakata hoon

*Russian:*
могу я увидеть твой штрих-код
mogu ya uvidet' tvoy shtrikh-kod

*German:*
Kann ich Ihren Barcode sehen?

*Irish:*
an féidir liom do bharrachód a fheiceáil

*Polish:*
czy mogę zobaczyć twój kod kreskowy

*African: (Swahili)*
Naweza kuona msimbo wako wa bar


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> View attachment 330726
> 
> 
> If you want to be a sovereign superhero, that's fine. Just curious, though...
> ...


Sounds like street hails in a *********.


----------



## zeroperminute (Jun 19, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Sounds like you're having some issues. ??


nope 20+ year ol drug trafficking felony not a parking ticket since I just know my rights & excercize them

https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy...olleagues-snooped-on-her-dmv-data/?comments=1
In 2013, Amy Krekelberg received an unsettling notice from Minnesota's Department of Natural Resources: An employee had abused his access to a government driver's license database and snooped on thousands of people in the state, mostly women. Krekelberg learned that she was one of them.

When Krekelberg asked for an audit of accesses to her DMV records, as allowed by Minnesota state law, she learned that her information-which would include things like her address, weight, height, and driver's license pictures-had been viewed nearly 1,000 times since 2003, even though she was never under investigation by law enforcement. In fact, Krekelberg was law enforcement: she joined the Minneapolis Police Department in 2012, after spending eight years working elsewhere for the city, mostly as an officer for the Park & Recreation Board. She later learned that over 500 of those lookups were conducted by dozens of other cops. Even more eerie, many officers had searched for her in the middle of the night.

Krekelberg eventually sued the city of Minneapolis, as well as two individual officers, for violating the Driver's Privacy Protection Act, which governs the disclosure of personal information collected by state Departments of Motor Vehicles. Earlier this week, she won. On Wednesday, a jury awarded Krekelberg $585,000, including $300,000 in punitive damages from the two defendants, who looked up Krekelberg's information after she allegedly rejected their romantic advances, according to court documents.

"I think that the jury's verdict shows that people do take privacy quite seriously and that they take women's privacy seriously," says Sarah St. Vincent, a surveillance and national security researcher at Human Rights Watch who attended the trial. She is studying similar cases across the country.There have been dozens of lawsuits against Minneapolis and other Minnesota cities in recent years over alleged abuses of license databases. Most of the cases were settled out of court or dismissed; Krekelberg's is the only one to have gone to trial. Two of Krekelberg's lawyers, Sonia Miller-Van Oort and Jonathan Strauss, say that their client suffered harassment from her colleagues for years as the case proceeded, and that in at least one instance, other cops refused to provide Krekelberg with backup support. She now works a desk job.

"We are disappointed in this verdict, but the city takes very seriously the importance of data privacy," says Susan L. Segal, the Minneapolis City Attorney. She stressed that the police department's policies have changed in recent years. Minneapolis employees are now required to enter a reason when they search DMV records. Previously, to learn to use the database, officers were encouraged to "go back to work and look up some of [their] friends and family members," says Segal. "There was not this awareness."

Minnesota did have at least one rare accountability measure in place: It kept a log of when the DMV database was searched, and citizens have the right to request their file. Without that digital trail, Krekelberg likely wouldn't have had the evidence to bring a case. In many other states, similar protections don't exist, even for more advanced technologies, like facial recognition software. Policies can differ greatly between police departments, says Kade Crockford, director of the Technology for Liberty program at the ACLU of Massachusetts. "There's virtually no uniformity," she says.

That makes it difficult for citizens to know when their information has been improperly accessed by the government, which happens not infrequently. A 2016 investigation by the Associated Press found hundreds of instances where law enforcement officials misused confidential databases for personal purposes, like to dig up dirt on romantic partners, neighbors, and journalists. One Ohio officer ran checks on his ex-girlfriend, and pleaded guilty to stalking her. Two Miami-Dade officers looked up a reporter who published negative stories about their department.

"I was a trooper for a long time and it was a common practice for troopers to run someone's name through the [Massachusetts criminal record] system for reasons besides law enforcement," Michael Szymanski, a former state trooper who was disciplined for abusing a police database, told CommonWealth Magazine in May. "I can't tell you how many times I saw troopers run their next-door neighbor through [the system], run their old girlfriends' names, or run someone who they're having a dispute with."
Beyond the DMV

The problem goes beyond DMV and criminal records databases. Law enforcement officials have also been caught abusing technology that allows them to monitor the location of people's cellphones. In April, a former Missouri sheriff was sentenced to six months in prison for tracking a judge and members of the State Highway Patrol.

Employees at private tech companies have also abused their access to databases of sensitive user information. Uber settled a lawsuit with the New York Attorney General in 2016 over its "God View" tool, which allowed employees to track the location of riders without their consent, including that of a Buzzfeed reporter. Employees at Snapchat also may have misused an internal tool to spy on users, according to a recent Motherboard investigation.

More lawmakers have started advocating for data privacy regulations at the state and federal level, but those conversations have mostly focused on reining in big tech companies, rather than information that public employees can access. "It's very hard for people to get any kind of redress for privacy violations," St. Vincent says.

This story originally appeared on wired.com.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

zeroperminute said:


> nope 20+ year ol drug trafficking felony not a parking ticket since I just know my rights & excercize them
> 
> https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy...olleagues-snooped-on-her-dmv-data/?comments=1
> In 2013, Amy Krekelberg received an unsettling notice from Minnesota's Department of Natural Resources: An employee had abused his access to a government driver's license database and snooped on thousands of people in the state, mostly women. Krekelberg learned that she was one of them.
> ...


You posted that you have a right to use someone else's property. It's clear that you don't understand how someone's rights and the law work.


----------



## zeroperminute (Jun 19, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> View attachment 330726
> 
> 
> If you want to be a sovereign superhero, that's fine. Just curious, though...
> ...


register it report plates lost get new plates costs less than 10 bucks and cops have the current info they need only the illegal organized crime app doesn't

cant report a plate they dont have, haters are real and stalkers stalk i encourage women drivers do the same

far as insurance uber lyft doesnt verify & are negligent in informing me I need an additional commercial ride share endorsement & i doubt many drivers have it, illegal wages & all

but when the apps on im covered right? lol all i know is i have a legit reason to be anywhere in the state at any time & everything i do is a tax write-off along with a paper trail that i could technically proove is human trafficking or least poverty level...

i sell myself out for about $40-60 per hour profit for $2-8 I cancel & go back home usually do the same for $10-20+ rides out of spite, traffic/depending on destination and amount of recent cancel activity to keep playing the game

i think if 10 was minimum gross id just take em all drive when i felt stopped when i felt like intended but afte 4 years think im to spoiled at this point i try not to get mad at the $15-20 an hour rides but they can cost me a $40-60 an hour ride & with 90% being human trafficking attempts i really don't want to be doing these "companies" ANY favors but i digress those rides are around min wage & i try to humble myself, its just getting money back from all the illegal rides that didn't pay me over costs sounds like the pragmatic route haha

im content with the same 3800 airport rides outta 4100 or so

i don't work for free

tldr
$2-8 really 10 but I wont squabble+/- a buck or 2 is free

least to an "adult" that has to spend $2-4 to "earn" it cuz i stopped sharing in kiddiegarden too just like i traded in $2 for a peanut butter snack & some mashed taters & gravy in grade school lunch when lemonade was a popular drink & it still is....

btw i get more stunts & props than Bruce willis

tldr
i dont work for 1980s wages either

do you


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Demon said:


> It's in the pax's app, so it would make sense to take a pic and send it to a friend so someone else could have it too.


That already exists: you can share your ride in-app with someone else, so a friend can track where you are.

From my point of view, there's no problem for Uber. The driver wasn't an Uber driver. It was a murderer. If a fake doctor kills someone, no one is going to go against the health business. They will go against that specific person: the murderer.

I read all the posts, and I have the feeling that educating RIDERS is the only solution.

Someone mentioned having the riders confirm actively the plate having to check a pop-up question like "is the plate XXX?". No picture, no scanning code: just MAKING the riders CHECK the plate.

That's a good idea. Because it's a simple fast thing. And if someone else requested the ride for you, you can be on the phone with who requested it, and confirm with them "that's the plate!", and then the "requester" can confirm in their app... still a fast process.

Really: drivers shouldn't change anything. A driver didn't kill this girl.


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

So you can make legislation to protect drunk people from getting into non-rideshare cars to avoid being killed, but can't pass legislation to to help prevent mass shootings


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

RodB said:


> That is a true tragedy and not the only one that has happened. I am all for making ride-sharing safer.
> 
> That being said, there are already many safety precautions in place for the pax. They have our vehicle type, picture, license # etc.
> 
> ...


It's not going to happen unless a female driver is kidnapped, raped and killed first, only then they'll come up with the Rideshares "Driver's name" who got killed safety act.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Chorch said:


> That already exists: you can share your ride in-app with someone else, so a friend can track where you are.
> 
> From my point of view, there's no problem for Uber. The driver wasn't an Uber driver. It was a murderer. If a fake doctor kills someone, no one is going to go against the health business. They will go against that specific person: the murderer.
> 
> ...


It would be even faster to check a barcode on the pax door.
If the pax wanted to share with somoene who doesn't have the app, a picture would be the way to do that. 
Drivers need to share the blame on this one.


----------



## MondayMan (Apr 27, 2019)

rideshareapphero said:


> It's not going to happen unless a female driver is kidnapped, raped and killed first, only then they'll come up with the Rideshares "Driver's name" who got killed safety act.


Sad but true. I suspect we will also see more passenger tragedies like Sami's. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

this is dumb because the drunk ***** would not have used the barcode

A drunk girl walks into a murder scene and wants to be an actress??????????



MiamiKid said:


> Law enforcement supersedes Fourth Amendment. These laws CAN be enforced, and will.
> 
> Your license plate is already being photographed consistently. I will snap pics when I want.
> 
> Solution, for problems, with these laws: Stop driving!


NOPE


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Demon said:


> It would be even faster to check a barcode on the pax door.
> If the pax wanted to share with somoene who doesn't have the app, a picture would be the way to do that.
> Drivers need to share the blame on this one.


I think it shares it on googlemaps. And if that someone doesn't have googlemaps, then I don't know. It's like trying to chat online with someone without internet...


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

It's insulting to humanity. Passengers have our info FOREVER. It's their responsibility to use it. We are all adults here. QR codes haha. The interaction with the driver is what they were trying to avoid right?

Let's just violate drivers privacy even further.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Chorch said:


> I think it shares it on googlemaps. And if that someone doesn't have googlemaps, then I don't know. It's like trying to chat online with someone without internet...


How does GoogleMaps get the driver's plates?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

zeroperminute said:


> On Wednesday, a jury awarded Krekelberg $585,000, including $300,000 in punitive damages from the two defendants


I predict that they will settle for about 30% of those figures, rather than having to go through the appeals process.

If the plaintiff refuses to settle, the appeals will drag out the case for years, with no guarantee of winning in the end.

Getting a favorable judgment in the trial court is just the beginning of this process.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Christinebitg said:


> I predict that they will settle for about 30% of those figures, rather than having to go through the appeals process.
> 
> If the plaintiff refuses to settle, the appeals will drag out the case for years, with no guarantee of winning in the end.
> 
> Getting a favorable judgment in the trial court is just the beginning of this process.


Uber is going to settle because they don't want the bad press.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

In my market (Toronto) we already have this identification requirement&#8230;and I totally agree with it.



IMMA DRIVER said:


> And let's not forget.....you better be fluent enough in at least 5 other languages to say "Can I see your bar code?" for those that don't speak English. Here's a few for you all to practice. Be sure the dialect is grammatically and spoken correctly. You don't want to offend anyone.
> 
> *Spanish:*
> puedo ver tu código de barras
> ...


*Jamaican Patois:*
Mi wah si yu bar-code.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Demon said:


> Uber is going to settle because they don't want the bad press.


The case I was referring to is the one in Minnesota. I don't think Uber is one of the parties in that one.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Nobo said:


> I think the chick who died is at fault not rideshare companies....


Wait, wait, wait. Lets make one thing clear. The guy that kidnapped her and murdered her is at fault. Nobody else. She exercised poor judgment, in my opinion, and put herself in a vulnerable position. She is guilty of being naïve about the dangers of the world, but it isn't her fault that she got murdered. It is the fault of the guy that murdered her.


----------



## Hater (Jan 2, 2018)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> You feel that protecting people from Gypsy Uber cars is bad? Well, I strongly disagree.


He's one of them...


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Demon said:


> How does GoogleMaps get the driver's plates?


No, I mean you can see the little dot moving in google maps.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

Funny(Not) how she jumped into a black car, the same week all of our apps were showing us as driving black Camry's....A bad glitch in their system at that time......If I were her parents, I would look into that, as being a misleading reason she entered a black car


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

zeroperminute said:


> i also dont drive with a front plate because the state im in has given less than 100 tickets for it in the last 5 years & my 4th amendment right supercedes government state sponsored extortion & stalking with various public cameras i pay for & should have same access to...


4th amendment rights?

Please...


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Chorch said:


> No, I mean you can see the little dot moving in google maps.


I understand that, but remember this is about a license plate.


----------



## zeroperminute (Jun 19, 2019)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> 4th amendment rights?
> 
> Please...


The right of the people to be secure in their persons, houses, papers, and effects, against unreasonable searches and seizures, shall not be violated, and no warrants shall issue, but upon probable cause, supported by oath or affirmation, and particularly describing the place to be searched, and the persons or things ...

my vehicle is my property & effects,I have the right to move freely throughout my country without government agents searching me or my effects, by placing me in databases without my consent in perpetuity to share however you please my location without probable cause constitutes an illegal search & is just creepy stalker behavior to begin with

innocent until proven guilty & due process & all that good stuff, i linked to an article showing most cops are stalkers who run your info without pc just because

do you
i excercise my rights
worse case scenario is a ticket

thinks ive saved a few thousand of them by not allowing myself to be stalked so im good

keep disregarding your rights & you end up a ********* providing labor for 2 tacos & being human trafficked by an app that the government actually is allowing to pay verifiable in writing wages from the 1970s with immunity


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

zeroperminute said:


> The right of the people to be secure in their persons, houses, papers, and effects, against unreasonable searches and seizures, shall not be violated, and no warrants shall issue, but upon probable cause, supported by oath or affirmation, and particularly describing the place to be searched, and the persons or things ...
> 
> my vehicle is my property & effects,I have the right to move freely throughout my country without government agents searching me or my effects, by placing me in databases without my consent in perpetuity to share however you please my location without probable cause constitutes an illegal search & is just creepy stalker behavior to begin with
> 
> ...


Seriously? All over a front license plate requirement?

Unbelievable.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

I'm sorry that it cost her her life, but...

This genius couldn't be bothered to check the licence plate.

The simplest, safest, easiest thing she could have done to protect herself from her own stupidity and the asshole who ended her life.

Does anyone really think she would have scanned a bar-code?


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

Write your legislature and ask them not to support this. Explain why this won't improve passenger safety and suggest something that will. 

Be polite, clear and concise. 

Remember, no one cares about driver safety - so don't incorporate that into your message. 

Send letters to the media as well.


----------



## Samson5121 (Dec 15, 2016)

itendstonight said:


> Dashcam! Dashcam! INTERIOR DASHCAM FOR THE LOVE OF ALL THAT IS HOLY! Only way you'll get justice is by having a camera facing the paxholes. Uber and lyft will never help you, they don't give a shit if you get killed. Only time I hear a rideshare driver getting justice is if a camera was rolling and caught the incident


 been saying the same thing i been preaching the gospel of having a dashcam Highly recommend this one 2 channel . camera https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07PTNY5SG/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

itendstonight said:


> Dashcam! Dashcam! INTERIOR DASHCAM FOR THE LOVE OF ALL THAT IS HOLY! Only way you'll get justice is by having a camera facing the paxholes. Uber and lyft will never help you, they don't give a shit if you get killed. Only time I hear a rideshare driver getting justice is if a camera was rolling and caught the incident


The problem here is that Uber and Lyft are changing things for drivers, when it wasn't a rideshare driver who killed the girl.
How would a dashcam change things?



Demon said:


> I understand that, but remember this is about a license plate.


I wasn't talking about a license plate ?.
I think that sharing the plate or your trip is almost the same.
Also: if you are smart enough to share the trip, you are probably smart enough to share the license plate to someone via common text.

It only takes a text.


----------



## zeroperminute (Jun 19, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Seriously? All over a front license plate requirement?
> 
> Unbelievable.


all? honestly plates been under my floormat 99% of its existence & no ones ever brought it up or seems to care but you lol

i excersize ALL my writes beecuz actual HUMANS DIED so I cann

including mi rite to type like a xhild 2 those acacycepting illegal childrens wages dat disrespek those HUMANS

ill scab at a legal wage all is fare n allz
but 4 2 dollhairs haha
eyes nose wut i am eyes nose wut da app is









i will never in my life deliver or agree to deliver hundreds of pounds miles for 2 Klondike bars net, cant possibly be legal but 15+ million times per day out of 20 million rides thats what uber lyft pays "labor"

beeeeeleeeeeve dat


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

zeroperminute said:


> all? honestly plates been under my floormat 99% of its existence & no ones ever brought it up or seems to care but you lol
> 
> i excersize ALL my writes beecuz actual HUMANS DIED so I cann
> 
> ...


Now, totally, understand, and support, why many Uber drivers work at sub par wages. Even less than minimum wage.

Their education level, and social class, does not deserve more. Deactivations need to ramp up, in order to improve driver quality.


----------



## zeroperminute (Jun 19, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Now, totally, understand, and support, why many Uber drivers work at sub par wages. Even less than minimum wage.
> 
> Their education level, and social class, does not deserve more. Deactivations need to ramp up, in order to improve driver quality.


yup all those doctors & lawyers lining up for 2 taco trips & illegal predatory 1970s wages only 300 minimum fares should cover the bmw or tesla note

college dropout made 60K profit 1 night at 22

good thing eyes educamated enough to count

get what u pay 4 chief after 3 attempts lyft finally forgave my 20 year old felony for whats legal now, quality goes down with price didn't ya know?

4000 trips 99% 5 stars 40% tips the customers that pay for my service get great service & appreciate it the non customers dont i keep it simple

plus 7am is wake & bake time no rush hour for me just ghost car already made 150 on 2 rides my days done ghost car logs off in about 8 more hours lol


----------



## sash69 (Apr 8, 2019)

I think they are just using this as an excuse to implement something that will eventually be needed when driverless cars are on the road.


----------



## zeroperminute (Jun 19, 2019)

sash69 said:


> I think they are just using this as an excuse to implement something that will eventually be needed when driverless cars are on the road.


in 2035?

lmao no one thats been outside are worried about driverless cars

imagine robo ubers at bar close lmao, during bumper to bumper rush hour, during storms, construction,snow

drunks will be waking up 20 feet from their robo chauffeur in record numbers cuz their battery died ir couldn't stumble far enough to scan the bar code or threw up on it to unlock the door


----------



## RodB (Jun 17, 2019)

There is a very simple solution to this. 
Uber needs to message all pax telling them that drivers will now be able to report them for not following these safety steps.

Make it separate from the ratings.
First report from a driver give them a warning.
Second offense 3 day suspension
Third strike and your gone.

This is really a serious issue, pax getting into the wrong car is a safety issue for driver and pax. 

Uber is too afraid of losing their pax...they dont want to do anything that means disabling the pax only the drivers


----------



## UberBud (Aug 8, 2016)

What I have never once heard is what kind of car was her Uber driver in vs. the car she got into. 

This does not make rideshare more safe. It adds a layer of hassle onto drivers who were not involved in the incident in any way.


----------



## JonSnow (Sep 7, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> The law says the companies must issue "two credential placards" with the driver's name, photo and license plate number to go on the driver and passenger side back windows.
> 
> This has been an Arizona law for decades on all Taxi, Livery and Limos. Either facing the backseat on the headrest of the front seat or the passenger side visor (must be constantly down) a description w/photo of the driver and all pertinent information about that driver. AZ Dept of Transportation inspects and renews every for hire driver every year.
> 
> It was Uber/Lyft with their bribes to politicians that had this policy forfeited. Along with yearly mandatory drug testing, yearly mandatory maintenance records and background checks performed by a license bonded company. Now in AZ if you have a pulse you can be a rideshare driver. You can still have an out of state registered vehicle and drivers license driving rideshare in AZ. I've seen plates from CA, CO, TN, UT, GA and even FL picking up pax in AZ.


Others have said it, and I'll say it again: Personal Responsibility

It blows my mind how many people are willing to risk the safety of their children (babies included) by trying to get into my car without the proper car seat or booster. If they don't care enough about their own children, should that burden fall on me? Then, when I refuse to take these pax, 100% (That's right... ALL) of them try to convince me to take them anyway... even after the issue of safety is brought to their attention. It's been shown time and time again that the only way to get people's attention and have them do the right thing is for someone to get hurt, or sadly killed.

It's a tragedy, what happened to that young lady in South Carolina, but I do see pax confirming my license plate number all the time. Barring some physical limitation that precludes them from doing so, why can't everyone else do the same? Next, they're going to want us to personally buckle each pax seat belt before we drive off.

As others have also said, there are already safety guidelines in place. Ones that would most likely have saved Samantha Josephson's life had she followed them. A real shame.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

RodB said:


> That is a true tragedy and not the only one that has happened. I am all for making ride-sharing safer.
> 
> That being said, there are already many safety precautions in place for the pax. They have our vehicle type, picture, license # etc.
> 
> ...


There won't be any law to protect the drivers because we are ants. Have you noticed any law anywhere protecting the ants? I mean the real ants that everyone see crawling around everywhere (duh, the real insect, not the drivers, lol). We are replaceable, pax are not. If some of us drivers robbed, assaulted, kidnapped, killed, it won't effect guber and gryft business and no news outlet give a damn about it because we choose to be the loosers. But if it happens to the pax, big deal, it will be in the biased news media everywhere and ridershare companies business can go upside down.


----------



## Antquisha (Apr 12, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> View attachment 330389


It was only last night that I left this teenager in my dust because of this bullshit. It's extra stupid because I'm female, so kidnapping with the possibility of rape isn't exactly a prioritized fantasy.

But aside from that. It's 2a.m in a residential area with no other cars driving around. I've been waiting outside 2.5 minutes. She comes out with her two cohorts ... walking like a snail. The first thing she does is walk to the back of my car and check my plates. OKAY. Cool. But then she comes to the side, opens the door ... "What's your name?" Or "What's my name?" Whatever the heck she said.

I'm like ... "Didn't you just check my plates?"

"Yes. But what's your name!?" ??? Gurl... get your ass in the car lol. I've been here waiting 3 minutes already.

"Please close the door." And I was out.

1.Useless question after checking plates especially. 2.Not gonna be badgered by some snot-nosed 17-yr-old kid to answer dumb crap. 3. I wasn't in the mood anyway for a ride where I'm forced to hear about snapchat, Instagram, and "Do you guys think I should like ... message him? Because he literally like ... likes all my posts." "His hair looks greasy. So no." Followed by ear-piercing cackling.

Those rides give me an instant headache.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

Antquisha said:


> It was only last night that I left this teenager in my dust because of this bullshit. It's extra stupid because I'm female, so kidnapping with the possibility of rape isn't exactly a prioritized fantasy.
> 
> But aside from that. It's 2a.m in a residential area with no other cars driving around. I've been waiting outside 2.5 minutes. She comes out with her two cohorts ... walking like a snail. The first thing she does is walk to the back of my car and check my plates. OKAY. Cool. But then she comes to the side, opens the door ... "What's your name?" Or "What's my name?" Whatever the heck she said.
> 
> ...


Think about how people can leave their most valuable worldly possessions, "their children" with the strangers. Anything goes wrong with those children is a horrible thing but how many of you have any sympathy to those moron parents? I don't. I believe parents should also get the same punishment the one some psychopath knucklehead receive in prison and also a hefty fine on the ridershare companies because they allow crimes in the first place.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Antquisha said:


> It was only last night that I left this teenager in my dust because of this bullshit. It's extra stupid because I'm female, so kidnapping with the possibility of rape isn't exactly a prioritized fantasy.
> 
> But aside from that. It's 2a.m in a residential area with no other cars driving around. I've been waiting outside 2.5 minutes. She comes out with her two cohorts ... walking like a snail. The first thing she does is walk to the back of my car and check my plates. OKAY. Cool. But then she comes to the side, opens the door ... "What's your name?" Or "What's my name?" Whatever the heck she said.
> 
> ...


If he was under 18, would refuse the ride and, gladly, collect cancel fee. All day, every day!


----------



## Flash Gordon (Aug 3, 2018)

We as drivers SHOULD have a picture of the pax and their actual name. No more picking up "D" or made-up names. It's easy to set up additional riders in the rider app.

I can't believe how many pax have told me that the car they got into was the right one but a different driver and/or different car but same driver! I AM SHIOCKED THAT ANYONE WOULD GET INTO A CAR WITH THESE DISCREPANCIES!!! this information has been relayed by females too!

Shocking.


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

MondayMan said:


> Those of us who drive in New Jersey are not happy about this law and don't see it as an effective way to protect the sorts of passengers who are prone to ignore safety precautions. Our governor signed it this week, and it looks like it may be going nation-wide as federal legislation soon. Feel free to contact your senators and members of congress and let them know how you feel about this as a driver.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


Without reading the entire thread, I just find this driver blaming ridiculous and ineffective. First, it was not an Uber driver picking her up. Second, she was drunk, clearly, and just dumbly and stupidly got into the first car that drove up without checking the SIX pieces of identification given already in the app to confirm she had the correct car. Third, her friends should have stayed with her and made sure she got home. Fourth, the most flawed part of this is assuming that nefarious scumbags trying to pass themselves off as rideshare drivers won't be able to get rideshare labels and lit rideshare signs to put in their cars as well. Dumb.

How is having a bar code on the car for drunk ass mo fo's who can barely even stand up straight going to help them? Again, they have SIX IDENTIFYING FACTORS IN THEIR PHONES THEY DON'T EVEN BOTHER USING. But they think a bar code will help? Everyone is really giving these drunk fools more credit than they deserve. If you can't even bother to look at the picture of the person and match that, then nothing else will work either. What's next, I'll have to submit a DNA sample to the rider? A retina scan? A body scan? My birth certificate? WTF? At what point does this stupidity stop and we stop coddling the hitchhikers and start making them responsible for using the information provided so they don't end up raped and murdered in a shallow grave? By doing all this extra, we just enable the stupid to be even stupider. And even after all this, some dumb drunk b***** will still end up getting in the wrong car and getting raped and killed. And then they'll pass even more regulations to strangle the hundreds of thousands of innocent drivers who do nothing but their jobs every day to pick these people up and get them to their damn destination.

TAKE RESPONSIBILITY!!!!! Stop blaming drivers for your own stupidity!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Flash Gordon said:


> I can't believe how many pax have told me that the car they got into was the right one but a different driver and/or different car but same driver!


I can see how a person might have the correct driver, but the wrong car. Somebody shows up driving his brother's car, or whatever. I wouldn't get in. Not if the license plate doesn't match up.

But a different driver in the right car? Not touching that one. Instant deactivation for the driver's account, in my opinion. A driver sharing an account is a big deal to Uber, and it would be to me, too.


----------



## Ovaro (Dec 18, 2018)

My market is LA, and often drive the bar/club scene. I deal with a lot of females passengers during the weekend. You guys would be surprised to hear how many of them come into my vehicle trying to steal someone else’s ride. Some these women think that it is cute or even funny the idea of getting into a stranger’s car trying to get a free ride. I’m all up for safety features, but some of these passengers seem to have no regard about their own safety.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

kbrown said:


> Without reading the entire thread, I just find this driver blaming ridiculous and ineffective. First, it was not an Uber driver picking her up. Second, she was drunk, clearly, and just dumbly and stupidly got into the first car that drove up without checking the SIX pieces of identification given already in the app to confirm she had the correct car. Third, her friends should have stayed with her and made sure she got home. Fourth, the most flawed part of this is assuming that nefarious scumbags trying to pass themselves off as rideshare drivers won't be able to get rideshare labels and lit rideshare signs to put in their cars as well. Dumb.
> 
> How is having a bar code on the car for drunk ass mo fo's who can barely even stand up straight going to help them? Again, they have SIX IDENTIFYING FACTORS IN THEIR PHONES THEY DON'T EVEN BOTHER USING. But they think a bar code will help? Everyone is really giving these drunk fools more credit than they deserve. If you can't even bother to look at the picture of the person and match that, then nothing else will work either. What's next, I'll have to submit a DNA sample to the rider? A retina scan? A body scan? My birth certificate? WTF? At what point does this stupidity stop and we stop coddling the hitchhikers and start making them responsible for using the information provided so they don't end up raped and murdered in a shallow grave? By doing all this extra, we just enable the stupid to be even stupider. And even after all this, some dumb drunk b***** will still end up getting in the wrong car and getting raped and killed. And then they'll pass even more regulations to strangle the hundreds of thousands of innocent drivers who do nothing but their jobs every day to pick these people up and get them to their damn destination.
> 
> TAKE RESPONSIBILITY!!!!! Stop blaming drivers for your own stupidity!


A scumbag could post all the labels on their car they want, they won't match up when the pax scans them. It's a pretty good ideas as it protects the driver & the pax.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

zeroperminute said:


> nope working for free or being coerced into providing free labor makes you a slave
> 
> blank contracts are coersion, threatening accounts over cancels is duress, this is basic legal knowledge
> 
> ...


"literally human trafficking"?

I hate these companies too, but for crying out loud, talk about hyperbole!



Demon said:


> What dots? You presented a failed premise.
> 
> 
> I'm curious how he doesn't want his movement tracked but that'show U/L work.


I don't understand why a rear license plate is ok, but front violates the 4th amendment.

I don't understand how his mind works, really.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Seriously? A horrendous outcome yeah for that poor girl..but this doesn’t help anything..looks like stupid laws are trying to be passed on the east coast and west coast...employee status...barcodes.. When does this dumb crap end

I hope the scumbag fake driver gets what he deserves, however the app gives you more than enough info to verify, and someone should of had the decency to be with her if she was indeed that intoxicated.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> "literally human trafficking"?
> 
> I hate these companies too, but for crying out loud, talk about hyperbole!
> 
> ...


Total agreement here. Have never seen anyone think like this. Ever.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> "literally human trafficking"?
> 
> I hate these companies too, but for crying out loud, talk about hyperbole!
> 
> ...


I'd be worried about anyone who did understand how his mind thinks.



SFOspeedracer said:


> Seriously? A horrendous outcome yeah for that poor girl..but this doesn't help anything..looks like stupid laws are trying to be passed on the east coast and west coast...employee status...barcodes.. When does this dumb crap end
> 
> I hope the scumbag fake driver gets what he deserves, however the app gives you more than enough info to verify, and someone should of had the decency to be with her if she was indeed that intoxicated.


This isn't dumb, this does things that the app doesn't yet do. 
Drivers need to take responsibility on this one.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> FFS. All because a drunk college kid stupidly jumped into the first car she saw, without paying attention to ANY of the information provided by the app


This is becoming a rough equivalent of that lady at McDonald's who sued them because she spilled hot coffee on herself.

If people can't manage their own behavior, then how is that the rest of society's fault?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

rkozy said:


> This is becoming a rough equivalent of that lady at McDonald's who sued them because she spilled hot coffee on herself.
> 
> If people can't manage their own behavior, then how is that the rest of society's fault?


McDonald's was at fault for that. That doesn't help the point you're trying to make.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

rkozy said:


> This is becoming a rough equivalent of that lady at McDonald's who sued them because she spilled hot coffee on herself.
> 
> If people can't manage their own behavior, then how is that the rest of society's fault?


Actually, the coffee case is a legitimate suit.

The coffee was much hotter than typical (180 to 190°). She received 3rd degree burns to her pelvis and was hospitalized for several days, she mainly sued because of the medical expenses.

But I agree with you in general ?



Demon said:


> McDonald's was at fault for that. That doesn't help the point you're trying to make.


Yeah, that's an often misunderstood case in pop culture.



Flash Gordon said:


> We as drivers SHOULD have a picture of the pax and their actual name. No more picking up "D" or made-up names. It's easy to set up additional riders in the rider app.
> 
> I can't believe how many pax have told me that the car they got into was the right one but a different driver and/or different car but same driver! I AM SHIOCKED THAT ANYONE WOULD GET INTO A CAR WITH THESE DISCREPANCIES!!! this information has been relayed by females too!
> 
> Shocking.


I picked up "C" yesterday. Yep, that's helpful!

Driver safety never makes the news. Bashing us, even when there was only one legitimate major crime involving a driver (yet most aren't familiar with it), gets the ratings.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

lowcountry dan said:


> This happened in my state. We are already being badgered to plaster our license plate number on or windshield. Just make everyone in the state have a license plate of the front as well as the back. This is nothing but idiotic politicians pandering and does not even begin to address the real problem.


have you actually called your state reps and expressed your thoughts on this bill that passed? and maybe offered ideas that you think would help?jmo



W00dbutcher said:


> People are too lazy to protect themselves. They can't check a simple license plate against what's in there app? There is no excuse for these laws if people would check the license plates.
> 
> People rely on government rules and regulations to protect themselves. They don't do it themselves and when they do make the mistake they see everybody they can get their hands on to cover up the fact that they're freaking idiots!
> 
> ...


whats funny is I saw a dominoes pizza delivery guy the other night? how did i know he was Domino's? easy he had a Domino's pizza sign on his roof? you know right away he's domino's by the sign, no guessing? JMO


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Ovaro said:


> I'm all up for safety features, but some of these passengers seem to have no regard about their own safety.


That's a true statement. Unfortunately, there will always be people who have no regard for their own personal safety.

I understand that there's a desire to protect them from their own stupidity. However, this law is certainly misguided.

If a person (man or woman) gets into the wrong car, there's nothing about scanning a bar code that's going to be helpful for their situation. All the trade dress in the world won't make a difference for someone who isn't willing and able to check the license plate number of the car before they get in.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> That's a true statement. Unfortunately, there will always be people who have no regard for their own personal safety.
> 
> I understand that there's a desire to protect them from their own stupidity. However, this law is certainly misguided.
> 
> If a person (man or woman) gets into the wrong car, there's nothing about scanning a bar code that's going to be helpful for their situation. All the trade dress in the world won't make a difference for someone who isn't willing and able to check the license plate number of the car before they get in.


you don't get how laws work, i'll give you a clue, say this trade dress dosn't work the way they want, what happens next? more rules and regulations. In NYC DeBlasio has already stated Uber got a free ride too long, we should have reined them in when they came to town. I remember a few yrs ago, in Wisconsin, a guy shooting up people and he was a Uber driver, people tried to casll uber, but no one answered the phone. Now that Uber ia a Billion $$$ co.And a public co at that, expect more rules and regulations as we go forward. In NYS techinically your required to have trade dress on car, but has not really been enforced,when something like this happens,these movements start to get traction, politicians get on board for new laws etc,just watch,jmo



Christinebitg said:


> That's a true statement. Unfortunately, there will always be people who have no regard for their own personal safety.
> 
> I understand that there's a desire to protect them from their own stupidity. However, this law is certainly misguided.
> 
> If a person (man or woman) gets into the wrong car, there's nothing about scanning a bar code that's going to be helpful for their situation. All the trade dress in the world won't make a difference for someone who isn't willing and able to check the license plate number of the car before they get in.


a guy on another topic mentioned that the state reps in N J din not get feed back from anyone representing drivers to give there input on how best to make a law to protect pax, thus this is what you got?jmo


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

1974toyota said:


> you don't get how laws work, i'll give you a clue


I understand how laws work. I understand the stupid need for politicians to say they're "doing something."

I understand that when someone does something awful, the kneejerk reaction is to regulate those of us who are honest and law abiding.

I understand that sometimes people are condescending to me too. If the foo shits, wear it.


----------



## MondayMan (Apr 27, 2019)

1974toyota said:


> a guy on another topic mentioned that the state reps in N J din not get feed back from anyone representing drivers to give there input on how best to make a law to protect pax, thus this is what you got?jmo


I didn't know about the NJ bill until it was already voted on (unanimously) by state reps. I contacted the governor explaining why it was an ineffective law and asking him not to sign it. No response whatsoever. Not even a canned email from an intern. Total silence.


----------



## zeroperminute (Jun 19, 2019)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> "literally human trafficking"?
> 
> I hate these companies too, but for crying out loud, talk about hyperbole!
> 
> ...


its as much modern day "slavery" as its ride "sharing"

remember "tips are included" & $4-$4=0 & zero =free labor = fits the definition of human trafficking i.e. slavery in the form of coerced unpaid labor as 1 cannot agree to work for free even if they wanted to per the 13th amendment of the united states & internationally recognized human rights

uber lyft pay this to "labor" 15+ million times per day,

would labor "choose" to accept these rides if the fare was displayed before having to accept the CONtract?....

that acts in bad faith as any 3rd grader can figure out the costs of transporting hundreds of pounds 3-10 miles in minutes,

would "labor" complete the CONtract if not under duress from being threatened for cancelling instead of working for free?

are CONtracts binding if you dont know the details of them prior to accepting one?

are you truly an "independent contractor" if you have to spend $1-2 in fuel & provide 3-20 minutes free labor driving 1-10 miles JUST to get the details of that CONtract that has a 90% chance of NOT covering your costs at 1970s cab rates?

so many questions

how much does my contract pay?
how long will my contract take to complete?
how much weight(#of pax) will I be transporting?
where will I be when my contract is complete?

as an "independent business ownner" these are all details i need to know to make sure i run a profitable business only then can I choose & willingly accept & then complete my CONtract.

otherwise don king fills it all in later and enjoys 100+ million of Mike Tysons moneys

I CHOOSE not to work for free.
or PAY to drive a stranger somewhere.
so if not 10+ miles cancel lose $2 instead if $2+ simple math independent contractor & all

call it what you want

if its too hyperbolic Uber lyft rob steal $1-3 from hundreds of thousands of humans 15 million times per day using an app instead of a gun so guess thats a loophole too


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

zeroperminute said:


> its as much modern day "slavery" as its ride "sharing"
> 
> remember "tips are included" & $4-$4=0 & zero =free labor = fits the definition of human trafficking i.e. slavery in the form of coerced unpaid labor as 1 cannot agree to work for free even if they wanted to per the 13th amendment of the united states & internationally recognized human rights
> 
> ...


You're very incorrect on this.

However, in the extreme, outside, chance that even one Judge, on any level, thinks you have a point? Guess what???

I support slavery!!!! Many drivers deserve slave wages, or even working for free.

My two cents.


----------



## Lostinspace1 (Jul 26, 2018)

MondayMan said:


> Those of us who drive in New Jersey are not happy about this law and don't see it as an effective way to protect the sorts of passengers who are prone to ignore safety precautions. Our governor signed it this week, and it looks like it may be going nation-wide as federal legislation soon. Feel free to contact your senators and members of congress and let them know how you feel about this as a driver.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


Here In Massachusetts we have to have U/L stickers on both front & rear windows as well as kinda like an employee ID card that MUST be visible to pax at all times. Has your picture, first & last name & license plate on it. Did they draft a law that gives us anymore info about the passenger ? No....nice


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Christinebitg said:


> That's a true statement. Unfortunately, there will always be people who have no regard for their own personal safety.
> 
> I understand that there's a desire to protect them from their own stupidity. However, this law is certainly misguided.
> 
> If a person (man or woman) gets into the wrong car, there's nothing about scanning a bar code that's going to be helpful for their situation. All the trade dress in the world won't make a difference for someone who isn't willing and able to check the license plate number of the car before they get in.


Scanning the bar code would let them know BEFORE they get in the wrong car, so it would make a difference.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Demon said:


> McDonald's was at fault for that. That doesn't help the point you're trying to make.


This is a perfect example of why people will never agree on this topic.

There are people, like yourself, who genuinely believe that McDonald's was at fault. (By the way, I know that you are technically right and that McDonald's was legally found to be at fault, so you don't have to tell me that.)

There are other people, like myself, that believe that if you order a hot beverage, spill it on yourself, and get burned as a result, that's your own fault.

Neither position is inherently correct or incorrect (although I'm sure people will try to tell me otherwise). It is just a matter of personal opinion. It is a matter of how much you feel somebody should be expected to look out for themselves vs. how much government and companies should be obligated to look out for you. I tend to be more in the look-out-for-yourself camp. Others tend to be more in the others-look-out-for-you camp.

I'm not trying to start an argument about the McDonald's case, and I have no interest in discussing it further. I've had this discussion at length with many people in the past. Neither of us are going to change the other's mind. The only reason why I'm commenting on it now is because I believe that it provides a good illustration of why people will never agree on some issues.


----------



## Ovaro (Dec 18, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> That's a true statement. Unfortunately, there will always be people who have no regard for their own personal safety.
> 
> I understand that there's a desire to protect them from their own stupidity. However, this law is certainly misguided.
> 
> If a person (man or woman) gets into the wrong car, there's nothing about scanning a bar code that's going to be helpful for their situation. All the trade dress in the world won't make a difference for someone who isn't willing and able to check the license plate number of the car before they get in.


Very well stated. There are too many stupid people out there, both women and men.


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

rkozy said:


> This is becoming a rough equivalent of that lady at McDonald's who sued them because she spilled hot coffee on herself.
> 
> If people can't manage their own behavior, then how is that the rest of society's fault?


In that case, the woman went through the drive-thru. The employee handed her an overly hot cup of coffee with the lid not fully secure. It spilled on the woman in the car, and she received third degree burns all over her pelvic region. She was in the hospital for a long time, and there was a lot of surgery to take care of that, as well as substantial down time. I'm sure she's still suffering from the scarring. It's totally not the same thing- what's your point?



Demon said:


> A scumbag could post all the labels on their car they want, they won't match up when the pax scans them. It's a pretty good ideas as it protects the driver & the pax.


Dood, you're missing the point. Drunk ass mo fo's can't even look and make sure they have the right make and model of the car. Yet they will have the wherewithal to scan the bar code on a car?

Many times, I have people just walk up to my car and ask me if I'm their Uber. I tell them I don't know, and they should read their app and match the info given with the car. Or, people just try to get into my car without checking first. It's so bad I now lock the doors as I approach and crack the windows. If they ask if I'm their Uber, I tell them to check the app to confirm. If they ask me to confirm who I'm looking for, I tell them to go to the app and check for the information given. If they ask me for my name, I tell them to go to the app and use the information to confirm who I am. Basically, I tell them to look at the damn app and stop asking me stupid effing questions.

With all the stupidity I repeatedly encounter, I highly doubt a scan code is going to make things any better.


----------



## zeroperminute (Jun 19, 2019)

guess they don't know anyone could take a picture of said bar code while car was unattended like most are, print, & now imitate an uber Lyft driver

so police & app think legit Uber lyft driver was off raping & stabbing unfortunate careless victim while actual raper murderer has another bar code out preying some more lol

adds a decoy element to just printing out a U

its really like wall e meet Idiocracy out here

how bout you protect LABOR the drivers from being paid illegal 1970s wages that doesn't cover costs on most trips instead of drunk, lazy, and maybe dumb people from not looking at their friggin phone which they stare at 20 hours a day anyway apparently not paying attention to it or trying to save time/money by offering cash for a ride?

bueller bueller?

this is actually a law in a state? barcode the car, i mean a custom plate harder to spoof or custom plate frame for that matter or you know just look up


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Demon said:


> Scanning the bar code would let them know BEFORE they get in the wrong car, so it would make a difference.


We're talking about people who get into a car without checking the license plate.

They're not going to bother scanning a bar code either. They just get into the car and say, "Thank goodness you're here. Let's go."

There is nothing in this law that helps them. Nothing.

In case there's any doubt, let's walk through the new scenario, after the law takes effect...

Drunk person stumbles out of a bar. Uses her app to request an Uber. I'm her Uber driver, and I'm now en route to pick her up. She sees a different color car, with a different plate number, and a different gender of driver. The car is showing trade dress.

She ignores that her app that says she should scan the bar code. She gets into the car without checking *anything*. She says to the fake Uber driver, "Take me home."

Sadly, she gets the same outcome. Raped, murdered, or both.

And we get to listen to a new round of politicians who say, "We need to fix this problem right now!!" Followed by passing additional laws that only affect legitimate Uber drivers, who were never the problem in the first place.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Christinebitg said:


> We're talking about people who get into a car without checking the license plate.
> 
> They're not going to bother scanning a bar code either. They just get into the car and say, "Thank goodness you're here. Let's go."
> 
> ...


They would have to scan the bar code.



zeroperminute said:


> guess they don't know anyone could take a picture of said bar code while car was unattended like most are, print, & now imitate an uber Lyft driver
> 
> so police & app think legit Uber lyft driver was off raping & stabbing unfortunate careless victim while actual raper murderer has another bar code out preying some more lol
> 
> ...


Take all the pictures you want, the bar code won't match.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

There is absolutely no reasoning common sense with some people. 

This will fail. Because people are people. Because most people in today's society lack the important concept of self-respectability, self-reliability, and accountability for one's own actions.

There are little half a dozen safety fail-safes and stupid protectors already on app. Apparently however, these protective measures do NOT protect against the age old natural protector of man-kind's existence known as natural selection.

If these people can't scan your code, and therefore can not ride with a legit RS driver, they will then see a car with labeling that WILL take them. This will, of course, be a gypsy driver. And this rider will end up like our new law's namesake. 

Somehow, a RS driver will somehow get the blame for this too, regardless of how impossible that concept would be. 

And people like Demon will still go on about how AWESOME this new law is, despite the fact that it had quite obviously already failed.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

merryon2nd said:


> There is absolutely no reasoning common sense with some people.
> 
> This will fail. Because people are people. Because most people in today's society lack the important concept of self-respectability, self-reliability, and accountability for one's own actions.
> 
> ...


So how do you make the jump that people will get into gypsy cabs?


----------



## MondayMan (Apr 27, 2019)

Demon said:


> So how do you make the jump that people will get into gypsy cabs?


Making the safety checklist longer won't affect people who skip the safety checklist.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

MondayMan said:


> Making the safety checklist longer won't affect people who skip the safety checklist.


No one said it would. This would be a step that could not be skipped.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Because, I've been a lot of everywhere a little, and I'm an observant person. I've also had people jump into MY car, not badged, with no app on, just because it matched the color of the car on their app. When I asked to look, the model on their app was... an Altima. A far cry from my Pathfinder with third row seating.

I've also had people jump into a friend's car while we were on our way out to the burbs at a red light. "Who are you?" "You're our pool driver!" My friend got red in the face and threatened to call the cops. "BUT WHY?! We're you're passengers!" Bloody insulting. I scoffed and replied as my friend pulled over to the curb and started waving a cop across the street over to us "As if I'd ever be cheap enough to willingly associate with the likes of you!" and he glared and said, "As if I'd ever let people of YOUR class into MY Caddy!"

So YES, I believe that people are stupid enough to climb into a ghost cab. Because they're dumb enough to climb into any car they look at that they take a liking to. lmfao


----------



## MondayMan (Apr 27, 2019)

Demon said:


> No one said it would. This would be a step that could not be skipped.


What step? The barcode? It's an optional step for passengers.

One guy in NJ said when the law goes into effect he's going to make every pax scan it before they get in his car so that more people will get annoyed by the law and maybe something will change. Seems like a good idea.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

MondayMan said:


> What step? The barcode? It's an optional step for passengers.


And even if it wasn't optional, they'd just find an easier, and very accessible option on the whole. A whole other car. With no barcodes, no legitimacy, and probably a funeral at the return home.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

MondayMan said:


> What step? The barcode? It's an optional step for passengers.
> 
> One guy in NJ said when the law goes into effect he's going to make every pax scan it before they get in his car so that more people will get annoyed by the law and maybe something will change. Seems like a good idea.


If it's optional (and I haven't seen anything that says it is, I could be wrong) it would be easy to make it mandatory.

I applaud drivers that would make it mandatory as it would be good for drivers and passengers.



merryon2nd said:


> And even if it wasn't optional, they'd just find an easier, and very accessible option on the whole. A whole other car. With no barcodes, no legitimacy, and probably a funeral at the return home.


How are you making that jump to say people will go out of their way to find a *********?


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Read my last post. I've actually had people. Jump into my car. And a friend's car. Thinking that our UNBADGED, NON-UBER CARS were their bloody Ubers. People ARE this stupid!


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

merryon2nd said:


> Read my last post. I've actually had people. Jump into my car. And a friend's car. Thinking that our UNBADGED, NON-UBER CARS were their bloody Ubers. People ARE this stupid!


A law requiring cars to have trade dress would fix that.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Nope... Nope... No longer even worth it. There's NO speaking sense with those that have no concept of its existence. I'm done with you. Because I'm losing brain cells dealing with you. Good day sir.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

merryon2nd said:


> Nope... Nope... No longer even worth it. There's NO speaking sense with those that have no concept of its existence. I'm done with you. Because I'm losing brain cells dealing with you. Good day sir.


So you don't want trade dress but expect Pax to magically know which car to get into. I think that pretty much sums it up.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

making stupid laws for stupid people doesn't fix the [[[stupid]]] problem

!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MondayMan (Apr 27, 2019)

Demon said:


> So you don't want trade dress but expect Pax to magically know which car to get into. I think that pretty much sums it up.


Lots of states require trade dress. Doesn't solve the problem. And did you see the recent news story about the fake Uber driver who was using trade dress to get drunk girls into his car?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

MondayMan said:


> Lots of states require trade dress. Doesn't solve the problem. And did you see the recent news story about the fake Uber driver who was using trade dress to get drunk girls into his car?


The bar code would fix that.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Demon said:


> Which wouldn't match to the code on the pax's phone.


Not the point. In fact bar codes would have nothing to do with the situation I'm alluding to.

Am saying any impostor could grab a couple Uber decals, and put them up. They're praying on extremely drunken paxes who are too drunk/high to care about bar codes, or any validation whatsoever.

What good are the bar codes? The victim, in this crime, most likely, would not have mentioned, or checked, bar codes either.

Because she didn't think to verify anything else, Uber already has in place, why would she bother with bar codes. We're talking about seriously, inebriated people here.

Underlying problem is booze, drugs or both.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Demon said:


> expect Pax to magically know which car to get into


Make, model, driver are already in the app. No magic and no barcode needed.

On the bright side, those who love to cancel for no shows will have a blast watching drunks try to scan a bar code for a couple minutes before collecting their fee.


----------



## zeroperminute (Jun 19, 2019)

MondayMan said:


> Lots of states require trade dress. Doesn't solve the problem. And did you see the recent news story about the fake Uber driver who was using trade dress to get drunk girls into his car?


only when logged in

simple solution log off if pulled over

now they have to subpoena records & proove it to collect their $200 ticket & if it goes that far leave concrete doo doo in the public toilet when you leave from paying your fine

never once showed trade dress never had issues, never mentioned in 4000 trips same with different but registered plate, & i pick up single women dark early morning hours as a minority for long rides, tipped regularly & highly rated with a pretty beat up old 220K but safe vehicle no front plate either, back all dark & tinted oerfect stranger danger van go figure don't even have a dash cam because i dont deal with a dash cam crowd

uber lyft dont care about you being a target for any car jacker or robber looking to rob you or disgruntled cab driver or various hater throwing a brick thru your window trying to sabatoge you

police arent protecting you from the same or a blatantly illegal app that is 90% human trafficking in their jurisdiction

they not stopping haters & snitches from calling in making false reports to rid their lical competition

all the trade dress does is target you a mark for every lyft uber hater & theres lots of them & brands you an idiot at math with most of the vehicles i see them on

now if you do street hails & cash rides the trade dress helps you lmao but other than that i see no purpose for it make sure the make & model of the car matches & if thats the car that pulls up within a min or few of your app saying it will should knock most of the suspicion away

you are an "independent contractor" only you is going to look out for you

if off app i need a $10 an hour Ponzi scam marketing fee & on app i need an $8 an hour i dont wirk for free and every ride under 10 miles at these illegal wages is free fee JUST to show the trade dress

& i still wont show it only say i will

you do not have to do anything for free per the 13th amendment & that includes marketing a human trafficking apps brand while not on the clock being PAID periodt


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

The question is will it be able to be bypassed? Like do you absolut have to scan a barcode in order to get in no matter what ... or the driver can't start the trip At all? That would allow drivers to just collect cancels regardless rite?

They can send us a fricken video of our "journey " ..

but cant send out a 30 sec vid to a rider on how to walk around a car and read out each letter on license? Or the model decal? Come on bro

too many ifs for a simple solution



















!!!!!!! x20


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

zeroperminute said:


> only when logged in
> 
> simple solution log off if pulled over
> 
> ...


Thirteenth Amendment, 90% human trafficking? Really?

If true, however, guess what I'm doing this morning? Heading out, now, to engage in some, good old, slavery and human trafficking.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Demon said:


> A law requiring cars to have trade dress would fix that.


I have no idea why you think this law will stop people from hopping into a car, trade dress or not.

People see a car that has stopped. They have Uber on their mind. Therefore, this car must be their Uber. Meanwhile, their for-real Uber driver is still 5 minutes away.

They open the car door, of the "fake" Uber. Nothing in the law prevents that door from opening. There's no way TO prevent that.



SFOspeedracer said:


> The question is will it be able to be bypassed? Like do you absolut have to scan a barcode in order to get in no matter what ... or the driver can't start the trip At all?


You are missing the point.

There is NO WAY that this law will stop a "fake" Uber from doing whatever he wants. Saying that a legitimate driver can't start a trip doesn't stop the passenger from getting into a fake Uber that parks in front if the passenger, and then says, "Sure. Come on. Hop in."

It's easy to create fake trade dress. Anyone who wants to impersonate an Uber can print one up and put it onto his dashboard or tape it to his window.

If the rider cant be bothered to check the license plate, how are you gonna make her scan a barcode? By passing a law??? Yeah, that's sure gonna affect her behavior. Not a freakin' chance.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> I have no idea why you think this law will stop people from hopping into a car, trade dress or not.
> 
> People see a car that has stopped. They have Uber on their mind. Therefore, this car must be their Uber. Meanwhile, their for-real Uber driver is still 5 minutes away.
> 
> ...


Totally agree, this law will do ZERO to stop Uber imposters. Won't even budge the needle.

In Georgia, it's a state law that trade dress must be displayed in window. Guess how many times I've complied? You guessed it! ZERO.

So many, of us, are breaking the law now, myself included, and will continue. An imposter will simply pull up in a bar/club district, spot a very intoxicated person, and say I'm your Uber.

A similar victim, to this story, is not going to validate. Why? Because it's, already, super easy to validate. If anything, Uber needs to up their game, and simply inform pax's of the need to validate.

This law could, actually, increase these imposter incidents. Imposters will now have one more way to trick the, overly drunken, victims.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> I have no idea why you think this law will stop people from hopping into a car, trade dress or not.
> 
> People see a car that has stopped. They have Uber on their mind. Therefore, this car must be their Uber. Meanwhile, their for-real Uber driver is still 5 minutes away.
> 
> ...


I agree with you tho lol .. Was putting a question out there that to me is a legitmate question .. why sounding so hostile?? I said like twice that this wouldn't stop anyone, on your side of the fence with this one


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Christinebitg said:


> I have no idea why you think this law will stop people from hopping into a car, trade dress or not.
> 
> People see a car that has stopped. They have Uber on their mind. Therefore, this car must be their Uber. Meanwhile, their for-real Uber driver is still 5 minutes away.
> 
> ...


You keep missing the point. The ride won't be able to start until the bar code is scanned.



MiamiKid said:


> Totally agree, this law will do ZERO to stop Uber imposters. Won't even budge the needle.
> 
> In Georgia, it's a state law that trade dress must be displayed in window. Guess how many times I've complied? You guessed it! ZERO.
> 
> ...


This is why drivers need to accept their part of responsibility for this stuff.
This would cut down on imposters.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Demon said:


> If it's optional (and I haven't seen anything that says it is, I could be wrong) it would be easy to make it mandatory.
> 
> I applaud drivers that would make it mandatory as it would be good for drivers and passengers.
> 
> ...





Demon said:


> You keep missing the point. The ride won't be able to start until the bar code is scanned.


You're missing the point. Totally! An imposter does not have to wait for a, stupid, ride to start.

He doesn't have an app. He just wants to lure the victim into his car. Do you think the suspect, in the case here, waited for the ride to start????

Of course not, he's an imposter and doesn't have an app to start the ride with.

As a suggestion, when you have the time and money, enroll, with your local university, in a Logic class.



Demon said:


> You keep missing the point. The ride won't be able to start until the bar code is scanned.
> 
> 
> This is why drivers need to accept their part of responsibility for this stuff.
> This would cut down on imposters.


The drivers, tightening up, are not going to help the victims. It starts with the Victims.

They have to take the initiative, themselves, to validate. Until that point, nothing will improve.

We're talking about imposters here. The victims are not getting into, actual, Uber's.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

MiamiKid said:


> You're missing the point. Totally! An imposter does not have to wait for a, stupid, ride to start.
> 
> He doesn't have an app. He just wants to lure the victim into his car. Do you think the suspect, in the case here, waited for the ride to start????
> 
> ...


You're the one missing logic. 
You said yourself that you don't follow the trade dress laws, so you're training pax not to look for trade dress. When pax become trained to scan the bar code there will be fewer fakes, because pax will know that they're fake before they even get in the car. If a fake actually posts a fake bar code U/L could actually track them and help catch them.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Demon said:


> You're the one missing logic.
> You said yourself that you don't follow the trade dress laws, so you're training pax not to look for trade dress. When pax become trained to scan the bar code there will be fewer fakes, because pax will know that they're fake before they even get in the car. If a fake actually posts a fake bar code U/L could actually track them and help catch them.


Wow! You, really, don't get it! An imposter is not going to get a bar code.

Seriously????

Time to leave this alone. Now hitting the ignore button.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

meanwhile .. in the nj legislature ..

while everyone is getting so defensive and butthurt


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

MiamiKid said:


> Wow! You, really, don't get it! An imposter is not going to get a bar code.
> 
> Seriously????
> 
> Time to leave this alone. Now hitting the ignore button.


Thank you! You're finally starting to get it. Impostors will not have bar codes.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

Raise the rates, raise the rider profile, raise the awareness, decrease the tragic stories like this.

No matter how many trademarks, lights etc you force, bad people will still try to fool young girls.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

TROLL WARS! TROLL WARS!! TROLL WARS!!!

Two Uber Trolls duking it out, _gotta' love it!_


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> TROLL WARS! TROLL WARS!! TROLL WARS!!!
> 
> Two Uber Trolls duking it out, _gotta' love it!_


What is a troll?



SFOspeedracer said:


> meanwhile .. in the nj legislature ..
> 
> while everyone is getting so defensive and butthurt
> 
> View attachment 331344


Is that President Reagan in this photo?

If so, refrain from posting immediately. Making fun of America's greatest President should be a felony.

Otherwise, will be handing this over. ?


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

MondayMan said:


> Those of us who drive in New Jersey are not happy about this law and don't see it as an effective way to protect the sorts of passengers who are prone to ignore safety precautions. Our governor signed it this week, and it looks like it may be going nation-wide as federal legislation soon. Feel free to contact your senators and members of congress and let them know how you feel about this as a driver.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


I call bs. They don't know whether she though it was an uber.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Demon said:


> If a fake actually posts a fake bar code U/L could actually track them and help catch them.


And just exactly how would they do that??

Uber doesn't know where fake Uber drivers are any more than the rest of us do.

It's not as if they using the fake bar codes to collect fares. They don't collect any fares through Uber at all.

Someone who's posing as an Uber driver to assault passengers isn't concerned with collecting money. They're just doing it to get a few drunk women alone in their car.

Or maybe they're going to drive a drunk to a remote location and then demand cash. Or to rob them at gunpoint.

A fake Uber isn't going to wait and say, "Oh, you didn't scan the barcode." And a drunk passenger is NOT going to say "Oh, wait a minute when I scan the barcode" either.

If you can't see that after all this discussion, then you don't want to look at the reality of the situation. Like someone else here said, I'm done now.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Christinebitg said:


> And just exactly how would they do that??
> 
> Uber doesn't know where fake Uber drivers are any more than the rest of us do.
> 
> ...


Because they know where the pax is and they know the pax just scanned a bar code that does not belong to a driver.
You've been done on this topic for most of the thread. You choosing not to see the safety benefits doesn't mean they don't exist.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Demon said:


> Because they know where the pax is and they know the pax just scanned a bar code that does not belong to a driver.
> You've been done on this topic for most of the thread. You choosing not to see the safety benefits doesn't mean they don't exist.


ROFLMAO

Drunk/irresponsible people don't verify plates.

Drunk/irresponsible people don't verify car make/model/color.

Drunk/irresponsible people don't verify driver.

*Drunk/irresponsible people won't scan a bar code.*

The pax that are responsible don't get into fake Ubers.

The ones that aren't still will, with or without the unnecessary barcode scan.

It provides ZERO added safety benefits and will create far more issues while resolving none.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

WAHN said:


> ROFLMAO
> 
> Drunk/irresponsible people don't verify plates.
> 
> ...


If they don't scan the bar code, the driver can't start the ride.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Demon said:


> If they don't scan the bar code, the driver can't start the ride.


LOL.

Sorry, but the fake Uber driver can and will start the ride.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

WAHN said:


> LOL.
> 
> Sorry, but the fake Uber driver can and will start the ride.


When pax are trained to scan the bar code, they won't get in the car with the fake driver.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Demon said:


> When pax are trained to *verify the driver, plate, and make/model/color of the car*, they won't get in the car with the fake driver.


There, FIFY. :roflmao:


----------



## MondayMan (Apr 27, 2019)

Demon said:


> If they don't scan the bar code, the driver can't start the ride.


That would be great! Not the case though in NJ. I'm not sure how many times I've pointed out that scanning the barcode is optional the way the law is written.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Unbelievable. The troll is literally trolling himself trying to extend to life of his own troll. That's dedication folks!


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

WAHN said:


> There, FIFY. :roflmao:


Agreed, but we know drivers won't take responsibility on this.



MondayMan said:


> That would be great! Not the case though in NJ. I'm not sure how many times I've pointed out that scanning the barcode is optional the way the law is written.


U & L can make it mandatory for the ride to start.


----------



## Noob-ber (Dec 25, 2018)

Very simple question: how would this have helped her? She got into a car that's wasn't an Uber. What good would have all of this done?


----------



## Chimposan (Jun 28, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> There's a personal responsibility issue here. I don't think the precautions they are legislating solve the problem. Sober passengers know our name, vehicle and plate number. If Uber and Lyft actually took the time to train them for 30 seconds, passengers would know how to verify they are taking the correct vehicle. This could be accomplished without any legislation if the companies actually were willing to deal with an issue that reflects poorly on them. If the passenger is stoned out of their mind, none of this helps them.


Legislating such laws cannot fix stupidity!


----------



## oldGar (Jun 6, 2019)

MondayMan said:


> Those of us who drive in New Jersey are not happy about this law and don't see it as an effective way to protect the sorts of passengers who are prone to ignore safety precautions. Our governor signed it this week, and it looks like it may be going nation-wide as federal legislation soon. Feel free to contact your senators and members of congress and let them know how you feel about this as a driver.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


They do realize the more that the windshield is covered, the less viability the driver has. Therefore the more likely the potential of an accident. If I put all sorts of stickers or signs on my windshield I'd get a ticket for reduced visibility. Just make PAX do what they are supposed to do now.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

oldGar said:


> They do realize the more that the windshield is covered, the less viability the driver has. Therefore the more likely the potential of an accident.


Sounds like an old John Prine song.

Well, I got my windowshield so filled with flags I couldn't see
So I ran the car upside a curb and right into a tree.
By the time they got a doctor down, I was already dead,
And I'll never understand why the man standing at the pearly gate said:
"No, your flag decal won't get you into Heaven any more.
"We're already overcrowded from your dirty little war.
"Now Jesus don't like killin', no matter what the reason for
"And your flag decal won't get you into Heaven any more."


----------



## 49matrix (Feb 3, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> ya, 'cause it's wayyyyy too hard to just look at the license plate to simply be sure you got the right car and look at the picture of the driver to be sure it's the correct driver that they gotta have you scan a fricken bar code on the windshield lol
> 
> no way in hell most states require this nonsense


When the pax is drunk enough they'd get into a hearse if they thought it was their ride!



uberdriverfornow said:


> elaborating further, all uber and lyft have to do is offer an in-app "pro-tip" as soon as the pax makes a request that tells them to be sure to verify the license plate number and photo of the driver and highlight the number clearly in the app, making the number huge
> 
> clearly wayyyyy too hard for them to do though


....sure it is if the pax is so stoned they can barely read their phone screen. To them their ride is here and they'll get in the first car they think is theirs. It's sad but it's contributory negligence on the part of the pax.


----------



## Macydog1 (Sep 18, 2018)

5700+ rides...why use a barcode and fingerprints...lets use facial recognition..when the app says your pax is Sally it won't end up being a Freddie


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Macydog1 said:


> 5700+ rides...why use a barcode and fingerprints...lets use facial recognition..when the app says your pax is Sally it won't end up being a Freddie


Yes it will. Facial recognition isn't accurate.


----------



## 4848 (May 16, 2019)

Endless rules and regulations to protect obese, drunken ****S. Who could possibly object?


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Sounds like an old John Prine song.
> 
> Well, I got my windowshield so filled with flags I couldn't see
> So I ran the car upside a curb and right into a tree.
> ...


Hahaha... is that one of his? Hadn't heard it before, I do like John Prine. Haven't listened to him in a while though.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

ratethis said:


> Hahaha... is that one of his? Hadn't heard it before, I do like John Prine. Haven't listened to him in a while though.


It's from his first album.


----------



## Lana FTW (Nov 4, 2018)

I'm all for safety as well, but like previous posts I also believe that no rideshare law for passengers is going to keep bad things from happening. People who don't check the safety items available to them or who are wasted and just get in random cars are not going to be helped by these things.

I recently drove a rental car for 2 days (yes, I know this is not allowed) and would notify the passenger ahead of time I was in a rental car that day instead of my white Camry and give them the option. I only had one chick say anything, but waited until she got in my car to rant and "school me".

I took this opportunity to have conversations with multipe pax regarding the safety precautions afforded to them vs the NONE afforded to the drivers:

1) Have no idea what pax looks like 90% of the time because they are not required to have a profile pic by Uber OR Lyft.
2) Can pull up to a location with several people looking as if they're waiting for a ride, call out the pax's name I am picking up and have absolutely anyone on the curb say "yeah" and get in my car.
3) Their real name is not required. They can be using someone else's account, be a different gender altogether than app name, or use a nickname like "G" or "Hottie"
4) Texas is a CC state (can even carry openly now) and while I am not allowed to carry while driving pax, the pax can get in my car with a gun (licensed or not).

Every pax I shared this with replied with, "Gee, I never even thought of safety from the other side. Wow!"


----------



## JqYork (Jul 4, 2014)

This could help a little bit. Of course criminals could easily get around it. But the thing is, from the passenger's point of view, there are no truly visible markings on Uber/Lyft cars that are instantly recognizable. Sure, they can look at the license plate. But as someone who takes Uber quite often, you're in a hurry and you don't have time. The car that shows up looks reasonably like the car you were expecting so you just get in. I've gotten more careful about checking license plates, but only because this story came out about Sami.

And if someone is drunk, forget it... you really think they're going to check the license plate! But if a clear and visible sign was on the car, at least there would be a better chance they're actually getting into an Uber or Lyft car.

Of course it's not perfect, but it just creates one more thing criminals have to do to scam people. And since most criminals are lazy, a lot of them won't bother and they'll move on to some easier crime.

The thing I don't understand is why the OP would be so against this. It's nothing off his back. Uber provides the sign and barcode or whatever else and you put it in your car and go. What do you care that you have a sign in your car? It's not like it costs you anything.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

JqYork said:


> This could help a little bit. Of course criminals could easily get around it. But the thing is, from the passenger's point of view, there are no truly visible markings on Uber/Lyft cars that are instantly recognizable. Sure, they can look at the license plate. But as someone who takes Uber quite often, you're in a hurry and you don't have time. The car that shows up looks reasonably like the car you were expecting so you just get in. I've gotten more careful about checking license plates, but only because this story came out about Sami.
> 
> And if someone is drunk, forget it... you really think they're going to check the license plate! But if a clear and visible sign was on the car, at least there would be a better chance they're actually getting into an Uber or Lyft car.
> 
> ...


Because it's a part time, supplemental side gig, and I don't want a, freakin, stupid sign on my car. That's why!

Am an independent contractor, not an employee. So, my car, my rules. Including at the airport.

You might say I'm on the snooty side, which is fairly accurate; however, think the signs look tacky. Blue collar.

In fours driving, except for an airport hangtag, have never displayed one piece of trade dress. If something happens, totally accept consequences. Whether it's deactivation or $500 fine.

You asked? That's it. End of conversation.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> There's a personal responsibility issue here. I don't think the precautions they are legislating solve the problem. Sober passengers know our name, vehicle and plate number. If Uber and Lyft actually took the time to train them for 30 seconds, passengers would know how to verify they are taking the correct vehicle. This could be accomplished without any legislation if the companies actually were willing to deal with an issue that reflects poorly on them. If the passenger is stoned out of their mind, none of this helps them.


note that most of the problems are with the entitled millennials who want everything done for them and are lost if it isn't. In other words, Uber could tell them how to do something but they are so used to others doing it for them it is beneath them to read and understand things. Common sense and personal agency would work but unfortunately those are both absent from said generation.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

I drive 11pm till 4am Friday and Sat. nights. No matter how many stickers and bar codes I have on my car the passenger won't look at them or use them because they are drunk and just want to get home. I have MAYBE 3 people a weekend look at the license plate. This is a BS law.



MiamiKid said:


> Because it's a part time, supplemental side gig, and I don't want a, freakin, stupid sign on my car. That's why!
> 
> Am an independent contractor, not an employee. So, my car, my rules. Including at the airport.
> 
> ...


The signs are ugly as hell! And the PROFESSIONAL U/L drivers have those ugly Azz lights on them! NO FRIGGIN WAY!


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

MiamiKid said:


> Because it's a part time, supplemental side gig, and I don't want a, freakin, stupid sign on my car. That's why!
> 
> Am an independent contractor, not an employee. So, my car, my rules. Including at the airport.
> 
> ...


That's just awful logic. When you signed up to drive you agreed to operate by U or L's rules.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

JqYork said:


> The thing I don't understand is why the OP would be so against this. It's nothing off his back.


I think most people object because anything on your vehicle that can be used to identify you as an Uber/Lyft car also makes you a target for people that are trying to scam a free ride or for people that want to try to cause a minor accident and then collect an insurance claim. People view Uber as having deep pockets, and they think that Uber drivers are Uber.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> I think most people object because anything on your vehicle that can be used to identify you as an Uber/Lyft car also makes you a target for people that are trying to scam a free ride or for people that want to try to cause a minor accident and then collect an insurance claim. People view Uber as having deep pockets, and they think that Uber drivers are Uber.


One more instance of it's our darn business! Period.

What don't folks understand about that? What other people do is none of my business.

Nor is it yours either.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

MiamiKid said:


> One more instance of it's our darn business! Period.
> 
> What don't folks understand about that? What other people do is none of my business.
> 
> Nor is it yours either.


That's awful logic and shows you don't understand what it is you do.


----------

